# JFK false flag victim



## Wolfstrike (Apr 18, 2018)

The socialists of America came to JFK and said, "since you anticommunist, we have a plan to take out Castro, you just have to commit to air support"
jFK was onboard.
The CIA through Alpha66 recruited patriotic Cubans living in America, with the promise of getting revenge on Castro.
When the operation started, JFK realized he had been fooled, and America would only be an unprovoked aggressor with response from the USSR
JFK had to refuse air support, and all the patriots were slaughtered by Castro.
JFK made his famous statement he'd like to destroy the CIA and scatter the pieces in the wind


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 18, 2018)

go back to sleep and DREAM AGAIN


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2018)

OP is RT soap opera.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 18, 2018)

Are you high?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> The socialists of America came to JFK and said, "since you anticommunist, we have a plan to take out Castro, you just have to commit to air support"
> jFK was onboard.
> The CIA through Alpha66 recruited patriotic Cubans living in America, with the promise of getting revenge on Castro.
> When the operation started, JFK realized he had been fooled, and America would only be an unprovoked aggressor with response from the USSR
> ...



Ok but none of this has anything to do with Oswald which is who shot kennedy


----------



## gipper (Apr 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > The socialists of America came to JFK and said, "since you anticommunist, we have a plan to take out Castro, you just have to commit to air support"
> ...



Oswald never fired a gun that fateful day.  Being a long time CIA operative, he made the perfect patsy for the coup d'etat committed by your friends at Langley.  

You must be so proud, yet you must also continue to promote the big lie.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



Stop pretending you weren't destroyed on this subject in other threads.

There is no evidence he was CIA but overwhelming evidence exists that he shot Kennedy.

You have never been able to refute those facts.

You and others are simply gullible enough to believe fiction one man does not make a coup and he was not a patsy.

He acted alone deal with it


----------



## gipper (Apr 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Is it true that the CIA and the Nazis were best butt buddies?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Still no evidence for any of your claims.

You were asked about 100 times and could never cite any.

Cite some evidence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Please close this failed OP.


----------



## gipper (Apr 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Please close this failed OP.


Oh Jake...does free speech bother you just like it bothers ALL tyrants?


----------



## gipper (Apr 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



The evidence is everywhere and it has been clearly and concisely shown to you, but you being a Nazi and CIA won't accept it.

Oswald NEVER fired a gun that day.  Accept it and move on...this is not good for your health.  Persistent lying has been shown to shorten life spans.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well the first part is an out right lie.

You have been specifically asked to present or cite evidence many times and you run away from it every time because there IS NONE.


The evidence proves irrefutably that Oswald fired all three shots that day. No evidence shows anyone else fired shots and no evidence shows he was CIA>

That is fact you cannot refute.

It is you PROVEN to be the liar and you are projecting.

I can cite evidence you can only repeat your bullshit.


Stop evading and cite your evidence liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Please close this failed OP.
> ...


Probably just your lies bothers him


----------



## gipper (Apr 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your disinformation tactics that were indoctrinated in you at Langley, won't work here.

Oswald was framed and murdered by your buddies, who also murdered JFK.  Just admit it.  You must be proud of what your leaders accomplished.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 20, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



We have overwhelming evidence that he acted alone and Ruby did as well.

Now cite some evidence that he was framed and or that he was CIA.

Your childish claims of others being CIA is a failure. Everyone knows it is a stupid act of childish desperation but go ahead and cite some evidence.

You have never done so when asked so the bottom line remains you have nothing but your screeching teenage fantasy.

Go ahead with your evidence.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 20, 2018)

real normal for oswald to skip out of work after the assassination.

total coincidence zapruder was standing there with a top of the line camera, braced
by his secretary, right in front of the shooting. Talk about luck


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Talk about conspiracy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 20, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> real normal for oswald to skip out of work after the assassination.
> 
> total coincidence zapruder was standing there with a top of the line camera, braced
> by his secretary, right in front of the shooting. Talk about luck


Of course he would leave work after committing murder.

Nor is there anything abnormal or extraordinary about people filming a celebrity in public with top of the line cameras.

Not even coincidental just normal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2018)

Guys, it was JFK in Dealy Plaza.  Of course the cameras were there.  It would be abnormal, and suspicious, if they were not there.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 20, 2018)

it's amazing how you guys try to talk yourself out of accepting the obvious


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 20, 2018)

half the people oswald knew were commies, but our government says they don't find a conspiracy.

what if a suspected assassin was friends with the Klan ? Would you easily dismiss him as innocent?

because the commies have killed a lot more people than the Klan have


----------



## gipper (Apr 21, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> half the people oswald knew were commies, but our government says they don't find a conspiracy.
> 
> what if a suspected assassin was friends with the Klan ? Would you easily dismiss him as innocent?
> 
> because the commies have killed a lot more people than the Klan have


Please name the commies Oswald knew.


----------



## gipper (Apr 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Oswald NEVER fired a gun that day.  The evidence is overwhelming, but to government dupes like you, you can't see it.

Dupe Think::: I just shot the POTUS in broad daylight with a shitty mail order bolt action rifle that was misaligned, then I magically appear in the lunchroom several floors below within seconds of the shooting, casually drinking a soda.  I then stroll outside and casually get a ride home.  I am accused of killing a cop, that I would have had to be an Olympic sprinter or Indy race car driver to reach in the time allotted....then I casually go to the movie house.  The acts of a presidential assassin, but only if you are a government dupe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Are you high?



UH no,just unlike,you he has not allowed the corporate controlled media and our corrupt school system to brainwash him and has done enough independent research from independent sources not bought off and paid for by the establishment press to look at the evidence that you WONT look at. the ones that are high are the people like you who believe in magic bullets and oswald shot JFK.,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Your disinformation tactics that were indoctrinated in you at Langley, won't work here.

Oswald was framed and murdered by your buddies, who also murdered JFK. Just admit it. You must be proud of what your leaders accomplished.
 he can only shit all over the floor in defeat.HEE HEE

This CIA employee got banned at another political site where his banning was LONGGGGGGGG overdue by years for his trolling so he has now come over HERE to troll and try and get anybody to listen to him HERE now he is so lonely for attention.

Please name the commies Oswald knew.

INDEED,you will come up empty.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



this is all the NAZI agent paid shill can do in defeat after you OWNED his sorry ass here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> it's amazing how you guys try to talk yourself out of accepting the obvious


That would be you.

IT is obvious that there is nothing out of the ordinary with Zapruder filming the motorcade.

It is also obvious that there is no evidence of a conspiracy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 21, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Wrong Oswald did fire three shots that day and overwhelming evidence proves he did.

I can cite evidence that he did. You can cite none whatsoever that he did not.

A shitty rifle is still a rifle and the rifle was capable of performing as it did. It was his rifle and found at the scene. All bullets and bullet fragments came from his rifle and only his rifle. The expended shells all came from his rifle. All the wounds came from above and behind which is consistent with his sniper nest and he was the last person seen on the sixth floor.

The rifle was not misaligned. The scope was misaligned but that is irrelevant as he did not need to use the scope and was more than capable of hitting the target with the iron sights.

HE had ample time to move from the sixth floor to the second after stashing the rifle. Endless people have retraced his steps and it is proven beyond question that he had enough time to do so.

He took the bus home he did not take a ride home. He did not have to run to reach the scene where he killed Tibbets. Once again that has been proven beyond question. 

You have presented no evidence but I have.

You have failed to offer any evidence of any kind. Only your naive and gullible ramblings from a video.

Now cite some evidence as so far you have not and all the evidence proves you wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


OSwald was not framed he committed the crime as the evidence shows and you can provide no evidence to the contrary.

There is no CIA employee here and I never got banned liar.

Marina Oswald and her family.

Endless other soviets who met when he lived there.

The evidence proves you wrong and you can only sling shit in defeat after being crushed decimated and schooled by me.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You are a liar as he got defeated and can only sling shit when defeated as you do


----------



## gipper (Apr 22, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Wrong on all counts.  Please stop with the lies and misinformation.  It doesn't work anymore.  No one with a brain believes anything the CIA proclaims...particularly after they were instrumental in committing a coup d'etat in the USA.

The person who shot JFK from the TSBD (likely one of your buddies from Langley), no doubt was an expert marksman and could make the killing shot with a poor mail order rifle, if indeed he even used it.

Oswald could not have killed Tippit, who had questionable ties, because there was not enough time to get to the spot of the killing.  This fact has been abundantly proven.  Plus witnesses who saw the shooting identified two men, with neither looking anything like Oswald.  I believe one of your fixers at the CIA murdered one of those witnesses, if I remember correctly.  So many people with knowledge of the event were liquidated by CIA fixers, it is hard to keep track of them all.

You have offered no proof of your accusations, just more government lies and BS.

Again...how does the assassin of the POTUS get to the lunchroom in seconds, appear completely composed and relaxed, then causally take a stroll home and then to the movies?  Anyone with a brain (not you) knows if you've just murdered the POTUS, you are getting out of town fast.  Oswald had every opportunity to leave Dallas quickly, just as the CIA approved killers did.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 22, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I am correct on all counts and I stated facts and evidence which you never have.

The CIA never made any such proclamations either.

Oswald was proven to be a fine marksman and the rifle was able to hit such targets easily.

Oswald did it as the evidence proves you have no evidence that anyone else fired that day.

Oswald did Kill Tibbets and did have ample to time to reach the scene as thousands have proven by simply retracing his steps.

That is proven fact and you are wrong.

Only one person saw two men and that was the most DISTANT witness. Those closer to the scene POSITIVELY identified Oswald and Only Oswald as the murderer of Tibbets.

I have stated facts and evidence you have lied,

The time for him to leave the Sixth floor and reach the second at a walk is a proven fact and h did leave the building as you say he should have.

HE had no way to get out of town so that fictional scenario of yours is wrong.

Now cite some evidence.

You have been proven uninformed and dishonest CITE SOME EVIDENCE.

Your claims are not evidence even if they are true and I have proven them false NOW CITE SOME EVIDENCE...

Cite some evidence that he did not have enough time to reach the second floor.  YOU HAVE NOT DONE SO. Your claim that eh could not have is just uninformed opinion it is not fact.

Cite some evidence that he could not have shot Kennedy with a mail order rifle. Your assertion is merely uninformed opinion and is NOT evidence.

Cite some evidence you fucking fool.

Cite some evidence that Tibbets murder scene was too far from the boarding house to walk to . CITE some evidence your opinion is not evidence.

Time after time you are asked for evidence and like a gullible naive dumb fuck you just repeat crap WHICH IS NOT EVIDENCE.

CIte some evidence fool


----------



## gipper (Apr 23, 2018)

I


Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The evidence is clear, overwhelming, and irrefutable.  You're boys at Langley set it all up.

Just admit it...fool.

You must still be on the CIA's payroll....or is it true that once you are CIA, you are always CIA?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> I
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You have no evidence to cite. So far all the evidence proves you wrong and gullible

That is fact.

Oswald acted alone and you know it.

Cite some evidence


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> I
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



thats the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.Hey get this,the idiot mods at this one politcal message board i post at FINALLY got off their lazy asses and banned this troll for good there which was LONG OVERDUE by years,he cant get anybody to listen to his trolling there so he has YOU take his bait and give him the attention he seeks at THIS site.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



when you say the person who shot jfk from the TSBD,I assume you are talking about the bullet would in the back the warren commission moved up to his neck?

as always,you OWN his sorry ass and shoot down his BS and as always,he has NO ANSWERS for the questions you asked? hee hee.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


Still slinging shit after being crushed and humiliated on this board and every other political board,

You really need to grow up and accept when you have been beaten and schooled boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



He got owned he owned no one.

He bot beaten down and proven a fool as you always do with every post.

Go whine somewhere else kiddoe.


----------



## gipper (Apr 23, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.

You would do well in Nazi Germany and Soviet Russia...now you and your kind want to replicate those horrors in the USA.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 24, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Wrong.

All within the evidence, Nothing unsupported by evidence and nothing contradictory to the evidence.

It has nothing to do with your ideology of hating the state you wither have evidence or you do not and you DO NOT.

Cite some evidence.


----------



## gipper (Apr 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Read this book if you dare.  It confirms everything I have told you...it is but one book of the many written, that exposes the numerous lies you and others have spewed about the Deep State's assassination of JFK.  It was a coup d'etat...and you know it was.







Here is a great review of the book, should you have a problem reading an entire book that blows up everything you believe.

*JFK and the Unspeakable: Why He Died and Why It Matters* 
Review of James Douglass’ Book by Prof. Edward Curtin 
---snip----

But who killed him?

Douglass presents a formidable amount of evidence, some old and some new, against the CIA and covert action agencies within the national security state, and does so in such a logical and persuasive way that any fair-minded reader cannot help but be taken aback; stunned, really. And he links this evidence directly to JFK’s actions on behalf of peace.

He knows, however, that to truly convince he must break a “conspiracy of silence that would envelop our government, our media, our academic institutions, and virtually our entire society from November 22, 1963, to the present.” [quote is from Chapter 6, Washington and Dallas, page 314, 2010 Simon & Schuster softcover edition] This “unspeakable,” this hypnotic “collective denial of the obvious,” is sustained by a mass-media whose repeated message is that the truth about such significant events is beyond our grasp, that we will have to drink the waters of uncertainty forever. As for those who don’t, they are relegated to the status of conspiracy nuts.

Fear and uncertainty block a true appraisal of the assassination—that plus the thought that it no longer matters.

It matters. For we know that no president since JFK has dared to buck the military-intelligence-industrial complex. We know a Pax Americana has spread its tentacles across the globe with U.S. military in over 130 countries on 750 plus bases. We know that the amount of blood and money spent on wars and war preparations has risen astronomically.

There is a great deal we know and even more that we don’t want to know, or at the very least, investigate.

If Lee Harvey Oswald was connected to the intelligence community, the FBI and the CIA, then we can logically conclude that he was not “a lone-nut” assassin. Douglass marshals a wealth of evidence to show how from the very start Oswald was moved around the globe like a pawn in a game, and when the game was done, the pawn was eliminated in the Dallas police headquarters.

As he begins to trace Oswald’s path, Douglass asks this question: “Why was Lee Harvey Oswald so tolerated and supported by the government he betrayed?” After serving as a U.S. Marine at the CIA’s U-2 spy plane operating base in Japan with a Crypto clearance (higher than top secret but a fact suppressed by the Warren Commission), Oswald left the Marines and defected to the Soviet Union.

After denouncing the U.S., working at a Soviet factory in Minsk, and taking a Russian wife—during which time Gary Powers’ U-2 spy plane is shot down over the Soviet Union—he returned to the U.S. with a loan from the American Embassy in Moscow, only to be met at the dock in Hoboken, New Jersey by a man, Spas T. Raikin, a prominent anti-communist with extensive intelligence connections, recommended by the State Department.

He passed through immigration with no trouble, was not prosecuted, moved to Fort Worth, Texas where, at the suggestion of the Dallas CIA Domestic Contacts Service chief, he was met and befriended by George de Mohrenschildt, an anti-communist Russian, who was a CIA asset. De Mohrenschildt got him a job four days later at a graphic arts company that worked on maps for the U.S. Army Map Service related to U-2 spy missions over Cuba.

Oswald was then shepherded around the Dallas area by de Mohrenschildt who, in 1977, on the day he revealed he had contacted Oswald for the CIA and was to meet with the House Select Committee on Assassinations’ Gaeton Fonzi, allegedly committed suicide.

Oswald then moved to New Orleans in April 1963 where got a job at the Reilly Coffee Company owned by CIA-affiliated William Reilly. The Reilly Coffee Company was located in close vicinity to the FBI, CIA, Secret Service, and Office of Naval Intelligence offices and a stone’s throw from the office of Guy Bannister, a former Special Agent in Charge of the FBI’s Chicago Bureau, who worked as a covert action coordinator for the intelligence services, supplying and training anti-Castro paramilitaries meant to ensnare Kennedy. Oswald then went to work with Bannister and the CIA paramilitaries.

During this time up until the assassination Oswald engaged in all sorts of contradictory activities, one day portraying himself as pro-Castro, the next day as anti-Castro, many of these theatrical performances being directed from Bannister’s office. It was as though Oswald, on the orders of his puppet masters, was enacting multiple and antithetical roles in order to confound anyone intent on deciphering the purposes behind his actions and to set him up as a future “assassin.” Douglass persuasively argues that Oswald “seems to have been working with both the CIA and FBI,” as a provocateur for the former and an informant for the latter. Jim and Elsie Wilcott, who worked at the CIA Tokyo Station from 1960-64, in a 1978 interview with the San Francisco Chronicle, said, “It was common knowledge in the Tokyo CIA station that Oswald worked for the agency.”

When Oswald moved to New Orleans in April 1963, de Mohrenschildt exited the picture, having asked the CIA for and been indirectly given a $285,000 contract to do a geological survey for Haitian dictator “Papa Doc” Duvalier, which he never did, but for which he was paid. Ruth and Michael Paine then entered the picture on cue. Douglass illuminatingly traces in their intelligence connections. Ruth later was the Warren Commission’s chief witness. She had been introduced to Oswald by de Mohrenschildt. In September 1963 Ruth Paine drove from her sister’s house in Virginia to New Orleans to pick up Marina Oswald and bring her to her house in Dallas to live with her. Thirty years after the assassination a document was declassified showing Paine’s sister Sylvia worked for the CIA. Her father traveled throughout Latin America on an Agency for International Development (notorious for CIA front activities) contract and filed reports that went to the CIA. Her husband Michael’s step-father, Arthur Young, was the inventor of the Bell helicopter and Michael’s job there gave him a security clearance. Her mother was related to the Forbes family of Boston and her lifelong friend, Mary Bancroft, worked as a WW II spy with Allen Dulles and was his mistress. Afterwards, Dulles questioned the Paines in front of the Warren Commission, studiously avoiding any revealing questions. Back in Dallas, Ruth Paine conveniently got Oswald a job in the Texas Book Depository where he began work on October 16, 1963.

From late September until November 22, various Oswalds are later reported to have simultaneously been seen from Dallas to Mexico City. Two Oswalds were arrested in the Texas Theatre, the real one taken out the front door and an impostor out the back. As Douglas says, “There were more Oswalds providing evidence against Lee Harvey Oswald than the Warren Report could use or even explain.” Even J. Edgar Hoover knew that Oswald impostors were used, as he told LBJ concerning Oswald’s alleged visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico City. He later called this CIA ploy, “the false story re Oswald’s trip to Mexico...their ( CIA’s) double-dealing,” something that he couldn’t forget. It was apparent that a very intricate and deadly game was being played out at high levels in the shadows.

We know Oswald was blamed for the President’s murder. But if one fairly follows the trail of the crime it becomes blatantly obvious that government forces were at work. Douglass adds layer upon layer of evidence to show how this had to be so. Oswald, the mafia, anti-Castro Cubans could not have withdrawn most of the security that day. The Sheriff Bill Decker withdrew all police protection. The Secret Service withdrew the police motorcycle escorts from beside the president’s car where they had been the day before in Houston; took agents off the back of the car where they were normally stationed to obstruct gunfire. They approved the fateful, dogleg turn (on a dry run on November 18) where the car came, almost to a halt, a clear security violation. The House Select Committee on Assassinations concluded this, not some conspiracy nut.

snip-----

Prof Ed Curtin review: "JFK and the Unspeakable," 11-25-09


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 24, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You are yeas behind the times. I read that book and it is in my collection it has also been massively debunked.

He presents no evidence but just a lot of whining about peace and the CIA.

Much like you his problem is ideological. He has no evidence but like you he desperately WANTS to believes.

Oswald was not connected to the CIA or any intelligence agency. Marines typically do get moved around the world. Moving around does not indicate evidence of CIA or intelligence connections.

Oswald did not have a high clearance at all and did not work at a U2 spy plane base. He served in a massive ( Osaka ) air base shared by all branches of the military and which had an off limits secure CIA compound which Oswald never came close to. The claim that the Warren commission suppressed evidence of such a clearance is simply a lie as Douglas made that part up out of thin air\ and presents no evidence which could have been suppressed.

He did not betray any military secrets and had none to betray. His limited technical knowledge of air traffic control radar could have been found in any number of open published sources.

He was met by no one when he returned to the US which is yet another lie by Douglas. Gaeton Fonzi is a nobody with no credibility and never revealed anything at all.

Oswald never worked with Bannister or any covert agencies in New Orleans. Douglas attempts to claim he did so based on two inferences. One is proximity which means nothing and two was the movie JFK which was fictional,

Multiple Oswald sightings would be expected and such things are normal in any high level crime but mean nothing and actually refute a conspiracy.

SO once again cite some evidence not a weak and debunked book with no evidence.


----------



## gipper (Apr 25, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Yeah..I know you have nothing but lies and bull shit.  Just accept it...Oswald was one of your own.

Here is more TRUTH for you to lie about...

_We know Oswald was blamed for the President’s murder. But if one fairly follows the trail of the crime it becomes blatantly obvious that government forces were at work. Douglass adds layer upon layer of evidence to show how this had to be so. Oswald, the mafia, anti-Castro Cubans could not have withdrawn most of the security that day. The Sheriff Bill Decker withdrew all police protection. The Secret Service withdrew the police motorcycle escorts from beside the president’s car where they had been the day before in Houston; took agents off the back of the car where they were normally stationed to obstruct gunfire. They approved the fateful, dogleg turn (on a dry run on November 18) where the car came, almost to a halt, a clear security violation. The House Select Committee on Assassinations concluded this, not some conspiracy nut.

Who could have squelched the testimony of all the doctors and medical personnel who claimed the president had been shot from the front in his neck and head, testimony contradicting the official story? Who could have prosecuted and imprisoned Abraham Bolden, the first African-American Secret Service agent personally brought on to the White House detail by JFK, who warned that he feared the president was going to be assassinated? (Douglass interviewed Bolden seven times and his evidence on the aborted plot to kill JFK in Chicago on November 2—a story little known but extraordinary in its implications—is riveting.) The list of all the people who turned up dead, the evidence and events manipulated, the inquiry squelched, distorted, and twisted in an ex post facto cover-up—clearly point to forces within the government, not rogue actors without institutional support.

The evidence for a conspiracy organized at the deepest levels of the intelligence apparatus is overwhelming. James Douglass presents it in such depth and so logically that only one hardened to the truth would not be deeply moved and affected by his book.

He says it best: “The extent to which our national security state was systematically marshaled for the assassination of President John F. Kennedy remains incomprehensible to us. When we live in a system, we absorb and think in a system. We lack the independence needed to judge the system around us. Yet the evidence we have seen points toward our national security state, the systemic bubble in which we all live, as the source of Kennedy’s murder and immediate cover-up.”

Speaking to his friends Dave Powers and Ken O’Donnell about those who planned the Bay of Pigs invasion of Cuba, JFK said, “They couldn’t believe that a new president like me wouldn’t panic and try to save his own face. Well, they had me figured all wrong.”

Let’s hope for another president like that, but one that meets a different end._


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Indeed he does.Notice that the OTHER government paid shill SAYIT has joined him to try and convince you his bullshit and dodge tactics have any meaning? LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Read this book? Dude did you miss this earlier post of mine? post# 36?
JFK false flag victim

thats the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.Hey get this,the idiot mods at this one politcal message board i post at FINALLY got off their lazy asses and banned this troll for good there which was LONG OVERDUE by years,he cant get anybody to listen to his trolling there so he has YOU take his bait and give him the attention he seeks at THIS site.comedy gold.

 obviously you did.You think you are the FIRST person that has ever challenged this langley employee  to read this book?

MANY OTHERS at that other political site have done that too many times to remember as well and he NEVER  read it back then and never will.

If this was a brainwashed sheep like Aaron for example,i could understand WHY you  would take the time to post this but for HIM? a Langley employee who knows his organization did it? I just dont understand why you would be stupid enough to waste your time posting that for him expecting him to read it ESPECIALLY since he has no answers for those excellent questions you asked him earlier that proved oswald innocent.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



His co worker in the book depository heard him working the mechanism on the gun prior to firing each round.  He may not have been the only one shooting at JFK that day buthe most certainly was one of them - the one that got caught and executed b4 he could spill the beans


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



well at least THIS time,you did not waste more than one sentence on him,i give you credit for that much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Okay since YOU are not a paid shill on the payroll of Langley like the evil NAZI paid shill and his bed buddie fellow shill  SAYIT are,,I WILL take the time to educate YOU on this.

Uh dude,read post 32 here of Gippers.

JFK false flag victim

He took the evil nazi agent paid shill there to school and his bedlover sayit  giving them  a MAJOR ass beating they both  suffered proving it was IMPOSSIBLE for oswald to have fired the shot.

I will ask you these questions that Gipper asked there  since the NAZI agent and agent sayit just LIE all the time as they are paid to do when they cant refute the evidence and facts.

If YOU had just shot the president of the united states,would YOU risk running down the stairs passing by two fellow book depository employees who could identify you running down the stairs going to the breakroom and have a coke there and THEN walk out the FRONT door  after that?

this is what me and gipper end up doing with the nazi paid shill and the other paid shill sayit when they play dodgeball with this evidence and never try and counter it.


this is all those two agents can do in defeat on these questions knowin they are cornered backed up to the wall with nowhere to run unable to get around these facts it was impossible for him to have pulled the trigger.


as far as his coworker you mentioned?  He was pressured to lie.remember the cops just like the warren commission lawyers,harrassed many witnesses with threats to change their testimonys.a FACT that makes the NAZI agent shill cry in defeat all the time like the crybaby he is unable to admit defeat. But what else would we expect him to do? That is WHAT his boss at Langley pays him to do all the time here.


----------



## TomParks (Apr 25, 2018)

Nobody can put Oswald in that window at the time of the shooting and that’s the problem with the whole case. We know there was three shots all from the depository and that’s just about it.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




So ... who then was shooting FROM INSIDE THE BOOK DEPOSITORY  .... I know it was Ted Cruz's father - right ?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You mean the CIA that didn't even exist during WWII?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



hey zombie,it actually did,it was just not CALLED the CIA back then,it was called the OSS and did the same kind of evil acts,just got later named as the CIA under Truman.Do try and keep up around here.LOL oh and as he said so well,the nazis never did go out of business,they were recruited by the CIA after the war to work for them. do we have to explain EVERYTHING for you here?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Nobody can put Oswald in that window at the time of the shooting and that’s the problem with the whole case. We know there was three shots all from the depository and that’s just about it.



You nailed it.most likely the shots people thought came from the depository they are referring to here came from the dal tex building next to it. the  back wound he got was more than likely the shot from the dal tex building.none from the depository.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody can put Oswald in that window at the time of the shooting and that’s the problem with the whole case. We know there was three shots all from the depository and that’s just about it.
> ...


Oswald acted alone


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike 

I've heard that phrase attributed to JFK before and I realize facts don't matter in the Conspiracy forum but -

In fact, British author John Buchan uses the phrase in his 1916 book _Greenmantle,_ set during the First World War:

_Make no mistake, Madam; that folly is over. *I will tear this sacred garment into a thousand pieces and scatter them on the wind.* The people wait today for the revelation, but none will come. You may kill us if you can, but we have at least crushed a lie and done service to our country.’_

So how did we start to attribute this phrase to JFK and his attitudes toward the CIA? The first attribution of this quote to President Kennedy comes from a story in the April 25, 1966 edition of the _New York Times_. Notably, this was *almost three years after Kennedy’s death*:

Former President Truman, whose Administration established the C.I.A. in 1947, said in 1963 that by then he saw “something about the way the C.I.A. has been functioning that is casting a shadow over our historic positions, and I feel that we need to correct it.”

And President Kennedy, as the enormity of the Bay of Pigs disaster came home to him,* said to one of the highest officials of his Administration that he “wanted to splinter the C.I.A. in a thousand pieces and scatter it to the winds.”*


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 25, 2018)

I hope those of you who keep trying to convince yourself there was no conspiracy realize 4 out of 4 brothers had assassination attempts

#1. JPK Jr plane was loaded with explosives and blew up prematurely,
after the kennedys denounced FDR.
...and FDR's son was present

#2 JFK was assasinated (and Jack Ruby said the world would never know why)

#3 RFK was assasinated ( and a mobster was arrested who was also arrested at JFK assassination)

#4 Ted Kennedy's plane went down under suspicious circumstance.
In his hospital bed he requested to be "educated" and became a sell out


4 out of 4 brothers, but no conspiracy?


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > because the commies have killed a lot more people than the Klan have
> ...




#1 ....his wife


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

Oswald read in the paper that the presidential motorcade would drive by where he worked. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out


----------



## gipper (Apr 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Means nothing. Don’t be dumb... ops too late.


----------



## gipper (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Wrong!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Sorry no.

You quoted a passage which makes assertions and yet shows no evidence,

Much like you always do.

You are ignorant stupid and uninformed and know nothing about this subject. Making baseless assertions is not proof boy especially when one is as dumb as you.

You have no evidence and that is fact.

The evidence has been shown to you and it proves Oswald acted alone and all you can do is repeat assertions which have been proven false.

And you know it making you simply a childish liar.

Now cite some evidenc


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


There areno paid shills here boy.

Paid shills is just your defensive claim after being schooled as I have done to you repeatedly


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


That book was debunked much like every post you ever typed you idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Careful.

He proclaims himself the most dangerous man alive when confronted with such simple facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Yes dumbass you need to explain how defeating the third reich was an evil act which is what the OSS helped to do.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Means everything.

As usual it proves LARAM is stupider than you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> I hope those of you who keep trying to convince yourself there was no conspiracy realize 4 out of 4 brothers had assassination attempts
> 
> #1. JPK Jr plane was loaded with explosives and blew up prematurely,
> after the kennedys denounced FDR.
> ...


JFK jrs plane simply crashed due to bad weather and an inexperienced pilot. There is and never was any evidence of explosives.

JFK was assassinated by Oswald who acted alone as the evidence shows. Ruby had no idea why Oswald did it but he did openly admit to acting alone in murdering Oswald.

Ted Kennedy died of old age and alcohol abuse.

Massive failure for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



wrong is the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year. seriously dude,i would expect to hear THAT one from paid shill langley employee NAZI shill. miserable fail.you can do better than THAT surely?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



i took him to school on that earlier.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> I hope those of you who keep trying to convince yourself there was no conspiracy realize 4 out of 4 brothers had assassination attempts
> 
> #1. JPK Jr plane was loaded with explosives and blew up prematurely,
> after the kennedys denounced FDR.
> ...



well paid shills of Langley Nazi shill and Sayit dont count since everyone in the world except them know what stupid fucks they are and get desperate in their lies.LOL 

It is the ones that come on here and try and convince us that it was a sole mob hit alone that are have rightly earned the right  to be taken seriously by the world to come on here.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wolfstrike
> 
> I've heard that phrase attributed to JFK before and I realize facts don't matter in the Conspiracy forum but -
> 
> ...



I remember hearing that Truman later in life said that creating the CIA was the worst mistake he ever made as president,that he had helped create a monster.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



Wrong.

There are no paid shills here only people who have pwned you and made you look stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > I hope those of you who keep trying to convince yourself there was no conspiracy realize 4 out of 4 brothers had assassination attempts
> ...


He was talking Joe Kennedy in WWII


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Either way he's full of shit


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


True that

Oswald acted alone


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 25, 2018)

the main evidence that Oswald did not act alone was the fact he was silenced by Ruby


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> the main evidence that Oswald did not act alone was the fact he was silenced by Ruby



Ruby was evidence Oswald acted alone

On November 24, Ruby drove into town with one of his pet dogs and sent an emergency money order at the Western Union on Main Street to one of his employees. *The time stamp of completion for the cash transaction on the money order was 11:17 A.M*. Ruby then walked one half block to the nearby Dallas police headquarters, where he made his way into the basement via either the Main Street ramp[27] or a stairway accessible from an alleyway next to the Dallas Municipal Building.[28] *At 11:21 am CST — while authorities were escorting Oswald through the police basement to an armored car that was to take him to the nearby county jail — Ruby stepped out from a crowd of reporters and fired a single round from his .38 revolver* into Oswald's abdomen, fatally wounding him


Jack Ruby - Wikipedia

Nobody knew exactly when Oswald would be escorted out. Someone planning to murder Oswald would have been waiting for an hour or more.  FOUR MINUTES before Oswald was escorted out, Ruby was sending a money order. He arrived in the basement approximately two minutes before Oswald


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> the main evidence that Oswald did not act alone was the fact he was silenced by Ruby


Wrong.

That is not evidence o anything and in fact it happened too late.

HE had all weekend to speak to people including the media and he did so.

IF there were a plot to silence him he would have never been arrested.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > the main evidence that Oswald did not act alone was the fact he was silenced by Ruby
> ...


All true but some other details prove even more.

Oswald was held in the police station all weekend. He already had a black eye and was looking pretty pathetic after wearing the same clothes all weekend. Therefore the police allowed him to get cleaned up and provided some clean clothes taken from his boarding house room. HE actually preened and examined himself for a short while changing his clothes until he settled on the sweater and shirt combination which he was wearing when he was shot by Ruby. he wanted to look as good as possible since he knew he would be on TV.

The point is this behavior actually influenced the precise moment he was led out into the basement. He actually had some control over the exact moment of his meeting with Ruby.

These facts combined with Ruby;s behavior leading up to the shooting proves conclusively that it was not the result of a plan or plot. Ruby's actions were spur of the moment and Oswald unintentionally made it possible for Ruby to shoot him.

It was a coincidental meeting and nothing more.

The time stamp you describe was very precise and places Ruby a block away only a few minutes before the shooting and he had to wait his turn to send the money order. It was also common for him to loan money to some of his employees who needed financial help.

These are not the actions of someone involved in a plot they are the actions of someone who saw an immediate opportunity and jumped on it.

Had Oswald not screwed around with his wardrobe he would have been led out minutes earlier and Ruby would not have been there to shoot him.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Ruby also had his favorite dog in the car. Someone planning to assainate Oswald would have made arrangements to have someone watch his dog. 
He wouldn’t bring the dog with him


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 25, 2018)

you guys are dismissing large basic facts, for people's theories of details

everyone knows the police let ruby in.when ruby hit oswald it was a pro hit that damaged approx 5 vital organs


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> you guys are dismissing large basic facts, for people's theories of details
> 
> everyone knows the police let ruby in.when ruby hit oswald it was a pro hit that damaged approx 5 vital organs


Facts like there is no way Ruby could have planned to shoot Oswald?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> you guys are dismissing large basic facts, for people's theories of details
> 
> everyone knows the police let ruby in.when ruby hit oswald it was a pro hit that damaged approx 5 vital organs


Wrong.

You have it backwards and it is you dismissing facts which prove you wrong.

Your theory that he was let in and that it was a pro hit is completely and irrefutably proven false by evidence and facts.

You have no evidence of any kind to support it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> you guys are dismissing large basic facts, for people's theories of details
> 
> everyone knows the police let ruby in.when ruby hit oswald it was a pro hit that damaged approx 5 vital organs


Exactly how does hitting five vital organs make it a PRO HIT and since when was Ruby a PRO hit man?

No one knows what you claim and you have no evidence of any kind to support what you claim to know


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

Don’t know what it adds up to but there are a lot of strange variables about Oswald that do not make much sense to me. 

For one thing, here is a guy who defected from one super power to another during the hottest part of the cold war…and back again.  Was allowed to leave with his Russian wife and come back to the US.  Was vocal in the pro-cube movement.  Went to he Russian and Cuban embassies in Mexico City right before he shot Kennedy.  And on top of all that, he just happened to be working in one of the buildings that afforded him a great shot at the President.  

Seems like an awful lot of coincidences to me


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Don’t know what it adds up to but there are a lot of strange variables about Oswald that do not make much sense to me.
> 
> For one thing, here is a guy who defected from one super power to another during the hottest part of the cold war…and back again.  Was allowed to leave with his Russian wife and come back to the US.  Was vocal in the pro-cube movement.  Went to he Russian and Cuban embassies in Mexico City right before he shot Kennedy.  And on top of all that, he just happened to be working in one of the buildings that afforded him a great shot at the President.
> 
> Seems like an awful lot of coincidences to me


Only one is a coincidence. The fact that he worked in the TSBD which was right next to the presidents route.

The rest are not coincidence since they are simply his background and the details of his life and have nothing to do with the assassination.

As for working in the TSBD he was hired to work there BEFORE the motorcade route was planned. The route was planned to go in front of the building because that specific route offered the only access to the Stemmons freeway which needed to be taken in order to reach the intended destination which was the Texas international trade mart.

They needed to go to the trade mart because it was the most suitable building in Dallas to hold the political lunch which was Kennedy's purpose in visiting Dallas. The ultimate decisions in these matters were made by Kennedy himself. For example a visit to Dallas had been in the planning for some time. The original itinerary involved going to The university of Texas in Dallas where Kennedy would be awarded an Honorary PHD in political science. He changed his mind some weeks before the visit and instead hd his staff plan for the political lunch because he needed to solve some very serious problems with the leading members of the democrat party in texas which was threatening his chances for re-election.

This decision ultimately directed the destination and the route taken to get there. So yes it is just coincidence unless you believe Kennedy himself was involved in planning his own murder.

The fact that Oswald was a communist who tried living in the USSR and then made an attempt to emigrate to Cuba is irrelevant.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Don’t know what it adds up to but there are a lot of strange variables about Oswald that do not make much sense to me.
> 
> For one thing, here is a guy who defected from one super power to another during the hottest part of the cold war…and back again.  Was allowed to leave with his Russian wife and come back to the US.  Was vocal in the pro-cube movement.  Went to he Russian and Cuban embassies in Mexico City right before he shot Kennedy.  And on top of all that, he just happened to be working in one of the buildings that afforded him a great shot at the President.
> 
> Seems like an awful lot of coincidences to me


Oswald was an anarchist with self esteem issues

He went to Russia and expected to be treated like a hero........he wasn’t
He came home expecting to be mobbed by the press........he wasn’t 
The FBI checked him out and figured he was a nut
So he tried to assassinate Gen Walker and failed
Then he read in the paper that the parade route would go by his window........

The rest is history


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t know what it adds up to but there are a lot of strange variables about Oswald that do not make much sense to me.
> ...



Except for the anarchist part. He was a communist.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He was both


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t know what it adds up to but there are a lot of strange variables about Oswald that do not make much sense to me.
> ...



Its one of those things that We’ll just agree to disagree.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t know what it adds up to but there are a lot of strange variables about Oswald that do not make much sense to me.
> ...



Except you just can’t become a Russian citizen much less fly there for shits and giggles.  You have to be allowed to do both.  He was
You just can’t defect back to the US.  You have to be allowed.  He was.
You usually can’t take your Russian wife with you when you leave the Soviet Union and defect to their geopolitical rival.  You have to be allowed.  He was.

That is just part of it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oswald entered the USSR on a tourist Visa and asked for permanent residency once he got there.  His initial request was rejected and he finally  got a permanent residency. 
He was given a low level manufacturing job and was not treated like he had fantasized. 
The Soviets were glad to be rid of him


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Possibly.  

And then he decided to defect back to the US.  

Quick question; how many people do you think did that during the Kennedy/Kruschev years?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Actually it happened more often than you think. He never became a Russian citizen he was only a resident.

US government documents about this have always told us one side of the story. After the fall fo the USSR we learned the other side when they opened their archives. It turns out at first that the Soviet government did not want Oswald to live there because they felt he was an idiot and they were correct. They changed their mind after he attempted suicide. The reason for this change was an upcoming summit meeting between Ike and the Soviet leadership which they felt would be threatened if the media made a big story about the loony American guy who wanted to live there so badly he was willing to kill himself.

So they shuffled him out to Minsk in the middle of no where. When he and his wife decided to leaver the USSR allowed them to do so but only after months of red tape and bureaucratic hassling. 

Yes in fact when one was allowed to leave the USSR ( as opposed to defecting ) one was typically allowed to bring one's family.

He was odd and his behavior was odd but it is all irrelevant and has nothing to do with the assassination.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Wrong he did not defect anywhere.

One cannot defect from the USA in the first place as it is a free country and you are welcome to leave if you like.

The Soviets did not want him in the first place and had no problems with him returning to the USA.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy

A conspiracy implies careful planning. Would the Soviets, Cubans, Mafia or CIA select someone like Oswald to be the key to a political assasination that could start a war?
They would have selected a PROFESSIONAL assassin. Someone who would be in Dallas under a fake name. Someone who not only knew how to shoot, but had an escape plan that would either get him out of the country or kill him. Would a professional assassin use a $19.95 mail order bolt action rifle or a top line sniper rifle?
Instead we have Oswald. Undependable and mentally unstable. Oswald had no chance at escape. The police were going to check who worked at the Schoolbook Depository. Oswald would have been red flagged. Oswald wandered the city and shot a cop. He hid in a theater. Not what you would call a professional escape plan
If you were the Soviets, Cubans, Mafia or CIA.......would you trust Oswald with your conspiracy?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy
> 
> A conspiracy implies careful planning. Would the Soviets, Cubans, Mafia or CIA select someone like Oswald to be the key to a political assasination that could start a war?


Well, that is one way to look at it.  Another way would be (if you’re a national superpower) is this: Americans have it very well in the world—which is the truth.  At any one time 1/2 of the nation wishes the President were someone else.—which is true.  A shocking amount of the time sees the VP who will, by law, become president if the President is killed….was a recent political rival of the President; which in the case of LBJ was the truth.  I’m not sure that is enough to move the needle but if you take into account that 

99% of the nation has it better than 100% of the rest of the world
50% the nation isn’t going to “miss” the President
and the VP is going to become the President who may or may not be part of the 50%

I would wonder if that wasn’t enough to sway some national actor.  



rightwinger said:


> They would have selected a PROFESSIONAL assassin. Someone who would be in Dallas under a fake name. Someone who not only knew how to shoot, but had an escape plan that would either get him out of the country or kill him. Would a professional assassin use a $19.95 mail order bolt action rifle or a top line sniper rifle?


All good points.  We know Oswald said he was a patsy.  Which would account for him not having an escape plan.  Perhaps someone was supposed to meet him which would account for his going home and the erratic behavior after he shot the President.  
As for the Professional Assassin, I think Rumsfeld put it best when he said (paraphrasing); you don’t go to war with the army you wish you had; you go with the one you got.  

More about this later….



rightwinger said:


> Instead we have Oswald. Undependable and mentally unstable. Oswald had no chance at escape. The police were going to check who worked at the Schoolbook Depository. Oswald would have been red flagged. Oswald wandered the city and shot a cop. He hid in a theater. Not what you would call a professional escape plan
> If you were the Soviets, Cubans, Mafia or CIA.......would you trust Oswald with your conspiracy?



Would I trust Oswald with this job?  Not sure.  However, if you’re Cuba and you have limited resources…you bring up to Russia that you want blood for the Bay of Pigs but they turn you down…you look at your list of options.  Oswald isn’t your mail-order assassin for darn sure….but if you’re Cuba, you don’t exactly have a bunch of options in the James Bond department do you?  

I wouldn’t be surprised if he was a lone nut.  I think that there are way too many coincidences for that to be the case and that any spy agency or surveillance service would have had him marked and accounted for if he was anywhere near Dallas when the President was visiting…  I wouldn’t be surprised though if Cuba enlisted him and then left him to fend for himself.  
Thanks to Jack Ruby; we never heard Oswald’s side of the story.


----------



## TomParks (Apr 26, 2018)

Oswald was waiting by the phone in the lunchroom then goes to his boarding house to get his gun...why? He was scared. Most likely he went to the theatre to meet someone but we will never know. What we do know is Oswald was pretending to be a communist while hanging out with right wingers in New Orleans.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy
> ...


I just hold conspiracies to a higher threshold than Lee Harvey Oswald

A bunch of hotheads in a Dallas bar could have come up with a better assassin than Oswald

But USSR, Cuba, Mafia...CIA????
A botched assassination would have brought down any one of them. You would think they have better resources........Look how Putin kills people


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was waiting by the phone in the lunchroom then goes to his boarding house to get his gun...why? He was scared. Most likely he went to the theatre to meet someone but we will never know. What we do know is Oswald was pretending to be a communist while hanging out with right wingers in New Orleans.


He was not pretending to be a communist.

He hung out with a few right wingers because he read a lot of spy novels and thought he could develop information about the anti castro movement. He offered to share this information with the cuban government if they allowed him in but they did not want him.

His long time infatuation with communism was quite legitimate.

There is no indication he went to the theater to meet someone he was simply in a near state of panic because he knew he was about to get caught or killed. His behavior is not suspicious considering his situation.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy
> ...


The only coincidence has been explained quite well.

Im curious what other coincidences you refer to?

A better explanation for his erratic behavior and lack of escape plan is that he had only a couple of days to decide to commit the murder and plan it.

He had no real means of escape other than walk away and hope for a lucky break. He had very little money and no car.

His actions immediately before the assassination indicate a certain amount of fatalism like he knew it was unlikely he would get away with it. But of course even a certain fatalism does not mean he would not make an attempt to get away which he did.

The simplest explanation is usually the right one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2018)

still ANOTHER fart from the nazi agent shill ^that has to come HERE to troll after getting his sorry ass banned at that other political site.a LONG overdue banning there that the lazy ass mods should have done YEARS ago.
this is what he does in defeat everyday after his long overdue banning there.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> still ANOTHER fart from the nazi agent shill that has to come HERE to troll after getting his sorry ass banned at that other political site.a LONG overdue banning there that the lazy ass mods should have done YEARS ago.
> this is what he does in defeat everyday after his long overdue banning there.


Another waste of bandwidth from the resident troll


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was waiting by the phone in the lunchroom then goes to his boarding house to get his gun...why? He was scared. Most likely he went to the theatre to meet someone but we will never know. What we do know is Oswald was pretending to be a communist while hanging out with right wingers in New Orleans.



Dude,candyass,the evil NAZI paid shill of Langley,and WRONG winger are ALL Langley employees. do yourself a favor,dont feed the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2018)

TomParks said:


> Oswald was waiting by the phone in the lunchroom then goes to his boarding house to get his gun...why? He was scared. Most likely he went to the theatre to meet someone but we will never know. What we do know is Oswald was pretending to be a communist while hanging out with right wingers in New Orleans.



you nailed it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was waiting by the phone in the lunchroom then goes to his boarding house to get his gun...why? He was scared. Most likely he went to the theatre to meet someone but we will never know. What we do know is Oswald was pretending to be a communist while hanging out with right wingers in New Orleans.
> ...


The only troll is you which is why you only sling shit in defeat.

Everyone who proves themselves to be smarter than you is a paid shill in your pea brain which means every adult in the country is a CIA spy by your standards.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was waiting by the phone in the lunchroom then goes to his boarding house to get his gun...why? He was scared. Most likely he went to the theatre to meet someone but we will never know. What we do know is Oswald was pretending to be a communist while hanging out with right wingers in New Orleans.
> ...


He missed the mark as you have every time.

He was corrected as I correct you with every post.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oswald had no chance of escape
He worked at the Schoolbook Depository. Police were going to check the names and a missing Oswald would have made him the most hunted man in American history 

Why would a “conspiracy” select someone who had no chance of escape?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald was waiting by the phone in the lunchroom then goes to his boarding house to get his gun...why? He was scared. Most likely he went to the theatre to meet someone but we will never know. What we do know is Oswald was pretending to be a communist while hanging out with right wingers in New Orleans.
> ...


Why are conspiracy theorists all paranoid, certifiable nut cases?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The answer from some would be that he was framed and therefore not given a chance to escape because he was the fall guy or " patsy ".

This ignores the obvious however that if he is the fall guy then he knows he is being framed and therefore who is framing him and why.

This ignores the obvious however. IF they deny him any chance of escape and allow him to be caught then he tells who set him up and sooner or later they get caught.

IF he were a patsy they would have simply killed him in the TSBD next to the rifle thus allowing him to be blamed for the murder and conveniently dead.

Ruby's murder of Oswald cannot be called an attempt to silence him as it took place two days later during which he time he took many opportunities to speak to the authorities and to the media. This is exactly what a conspiracy could not have allowed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...



A few pshrinks have weighed in on that.

One school of thought is that it brings them a perverse sense of comfort that someone is in charge of the world and running things even if that someone is an evil overlord of some kind.

Another school of thought is that it boosts a weak ego.

They believe they are more enlightened and better informed and therefore superior to others hence the outrageous denial of facts and evidence which runs contrary to their claims.

The later is the sort of immaturity which LARAM suffers from.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2018)

here is Langley employees Candyass,Wrongwinger and the evil NAZI shill going to their handlers demanding pay raises to keep coming back having to make up lies to avoid the ass beatings they have suffered thousands of times over the years here and have to everyday.



I am sure the NAZI shills boss smacked him in  the face and REALLY made him cry making him mad when he had to inform his boss of his long overdue banning at that site  it with his lies at that politicial site getting him a long over due PERMANENT banning there.

fortunately for him,at this place it is extremely difficult for shills like him to get a perm ban here so this NOW where he will do all his JFK trolling since that his boss will send him to to post all hours on now.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



So a conspirator like the Soviets, Cuba, Mafia or CIA would leave their “patsy” no means of escape and sure to be captured

Who is going to trust an Oswald to keep his mouth shut?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> here is Langley employees Candyass,Wrongwinger and the evil NAZI shill going to their handlers demanding pay raises to keep coming back having to make up lies to avoid the ass beatings they have suffered thousands of times over the years here and have to everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still slinging shit after being proven a liar and fool.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but there's a lot of Info about this case most of you haven't read yet


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Exactly some of the many obvious facts which ruin conspiracy theories. 
Conspiracy theorists love to spin intricate webs about why or how some conspiracy was pulled off but they never think it through.

Another example one often hears about JFK and Oswald is the multiple Oswald sightings. When the investigation was ongoing many many people came forward to say they had seen Oswald at one time or another before the assassination.

Many of these sightings are outrageous and unreliable. Conspiracy nuts and total fools like LARAM will insist that these were doubles deliberately posing as Oswald to generate a history or trail for investigators to follow.

The question they do not ask however is " to what end "? How the hell does it help or assist the conspiracy to have multiple sightings of the guy all over the place doing various things some of which are extremely out of character?

It does not good at all and would be a waste of time and resources and is even likely to back fire and endanger the conspiracy.

he more likely explanation is that people always think they saw someone notorious. Police departments are WELL aware of this and know that they will ALWAYS have tons of crazy witnesses seeing all sorts of crazy and not so crazy things during an investigation. In any manhunt you will have endless tips from people who see the fugitive all over the planet.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> I'm not trying to be disrespectful, but there's a lot of Info about this case most of you haven't read yet


Wrong.

You are not an authority or expert and it has all been gone over exhaustively.

You have no such information


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Once again, the simplest explanation is the most likely

Oswald read in the paper that the JFK motorcade would go by his workplace. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy
> 
> A conspiracy implies careful planning. Would the Soviets, Cubans, Mafia or CIA select someone like Oswald to be the key to a political assasination that could start a war?
> They would have selected a PROFESSIONAL assassin. Someone who would be in Dallas under a fake name. Someone who not only knew how to shoot, but had an escape plan that would either get him out of the country or kill him. Would a professional assassin use a $19.95 mail order bolt action rifle or a top line sniper rifle?
> ...


If Oswald were a “patsy” like he claimed, a conspirator like the USSR, Cuba, Mafia or CIA would have had him killed immediately after the shooting

Why allow your weakest link to go through two days of enhanced interrogation by the police?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Once again, the simplest explanation is the most likely
> 
> Oswald read in the paper that the JFK motorcade would go by his workplace. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out



A little more detail explains a lot.

The Dallas papers printed the motorcade route on Wed before the assassination but Oswald probably did not see it until Thursday. His coworkers stated it was his typical habit to pick up and read day old newspapers on the floor of the break room as he was too cheap to buy his own.

It was on thursday that his typical behavior changed dramatically and he decided to spend a weeknight with his wife at Ruth Payne's house which he had never done before, instead coming to visit only on weekends. Obvious this was to retrieve his rifle which was stored in a blanket in Ruth Payne's garage. HE also left his wedding ring ( which Marina said he had never removed ) in a teacup on his wife's dresser along with a little money. 

Clearly he was planning his attempt on kennedy's life.

It was not quite spur of the moment but pretty close with only two days and a night to plan his attempt.

I mentioned before that he probably knew he had no hope of escaping or getting away with it but that does not preclude a desperate ATTEMPT to get away which he tried for, even if he knew the odds were overwhelming that he was going to get caught.

What makes all of this important is that conspiracy theorists insist that his behavior was erratic and not what one would expect but in fact it is EXACTLY what one would expect from someone who just pulled off the murder of the century and his brain is racing a thousand different ways wondering when he will be caught, while also wondering if there is even a snowball's chance that he can slip away and avoid capture.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy
> ...


One would also have to go a bt further.

The men who killed Oswald AND Kennedy would have to be removed from the country and killed or perhaps killed and disposed of so they would never be found. Otherwise they might talk. You might have to repeat the process a few times. There is no telling where it would end and sooner or later someone in the know would talk.

Obviously many have talked. Over 100 men have claimed to be the other assassin but not one of them has any credibility and most are proven to be attention seekers and liars.

Another inconvenient fact is that Ruby lived on for a couple of years after killing Oswald and had regular visitors who he talked to yet he maintained that he acted alone until he died.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the simplest explanation is the most likely
> ...



If he had been the chosen assassin of USSR, Cuba, Mafia or CIA he would have at least been provided with a better weapon than a $19.95 surplus mail order  bolt action rifle


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy
> ...



Incidentally there is a great old movie which shows how it would have been done.

It's called " The Package " with gene Hackman and Tommy Lee Jones.

In this film some military types are trying to assassinate the russian president. The set up their Patsy as a nazi and give him an office overlooking where the Russian president will be shot.

Right before the assassination he is given a rifle identical to the murder weapon as a gift. After he picks it up and handles it he is shot to death with the rifle in his hands overlooking the sight of the murder.

Just a fictional movie but obviously the writers were smarter than the clumsy and sloppy conspiracy masterminds who some think killed Kennedy. Clumsy and stupid enough to leave clues all over but smart enough to leave ZERO evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

mm


rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


True.

The weapon was good enough to do the job but still not a very good rifle.

A conspiracy would also have provided a more clear motive. We can only make educated guesses about his motive. Conspiracy theorists will claim that this indicates a conspiracy as he was killed before he ever confessed or admitted it. But in fact it argues against a conspiracy.

Conspiracy planners would have built some sort of background story with a clear reason for Oswald to Hate Kennedy and to provide motivation.

They would want this in order to avoid having people dig deep and asking question which they had to do after Oswald died.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



See this is where I differ.  If Cuba did do it and it was clear that Russia would intervene if we invaded, basically it would be the end of the world.  If you’re LBJ, are you willing to end the world over the assassination?


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

this debate was over when I pointed out 4 of 4 brothers had assassination attempts.

if you say conspiracy doesn't exist here, then you may as well claim Dallas city doesn't exist

you done.
it's over.
accept your shame


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> this debate was over when I pointed out 4 of 4 brothers had assassination attempts.
> 
> if you say conspiracy doesn't exist here, then you may as well claim Dallas city doesn't exist
> 
> ...


Only JFK and RFK

Joe Jr died of stupidity
Ted was in a plane crash that had other Senators in it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> this debate was over when I pointed out 4 of 4 brothers had assassination attempts.
> 
> if you say conspiracy doesn't exist here, then you may as well claim Dallas city doesn't exist
> 
> ...


Wrong.

You were incorrect about all four of them having assassination attempts.

No one tried to assassinate Joseph Kennedy.

In addition it would not matter as it would not prove a conspiracy period. Sorry you failed and it was over when facts proved you wrong.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Once again, the simplest explanation is the most likely
> 
> Oswald read in the paper that the JFK motorcade would go by his workplace. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out



Could be.

Maybe not.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with all these JFK conspiracies is they fail at the level of conspiracy
> ...



One can only talk if he knows something.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the simplest explanation is the most likely
> ...


While it is true anything is possible the evidence shows Oswald did exactly that and acted alone.

No evidence exists of a conspiracy and it would have been illogical for there to be such a conspiracy.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > this debate was over when I pointed out 4 of 4 brothers had assassination attempts.
> ...


Who cared about Joe Kennedy in 1944?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oswald didn’t know anything?

The murder weapon, HIS gun, was found on the sixth floor of TSBD 
Why did he run from the scene and then kill a cop?

I dint do nuttin


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Even if he were only a Patsy he was there and definetely would have known something.

Even if a lot of details were kept from him it would have all come together the moment Kennedy was shot. Even if information were compartmentalized on a need to know basis that sort of secrecy would have ended immediately. Much the same way everyone involved with the Manhattan project found out why they were doing what they were doing as soon as Hiroshima was nuked.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

if the kennedys were raised from the grave and told you government elements killed them, you would still deny it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> if the kennedys were raised from the grave and told you government elements killed them, you would still deny it


If dead people were rising from the grave the last thing I would be worried about is how they died or who killed them.

There is nothing to deny.

It is all about the evidence. There is no evidence of a conspiracy to kill Kennedy. Many people ( including you ) apparently have an ideological need to believe in such a conspiracy for others it is about the evidence.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

Your buddy Zapruder

questions answered here. Zapruder knew


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > if the kennedys were raised from the grave and told you government elements killed them, you would still deny it
> ...




I have a lot of evidence the government killed the Kennedys, going all the back the political career of joseph p kennedy, where the problems started.

the problem I have is people won't read a lot of information, and people only believe what they want


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Your buddy Zapruder
> 
> questions answered here. Zapruder knew


Not really.

Instead of answering anything at all they simply draw silly conclusions.

As we have shown it is not abnormal for anyone to film a celebrity and the president is a huge celebrity. Amateur photographers or film makers often do try to find unique vantage points as opposed to standing in the thick of the crowd as the silly video claims he should have done.

There is simply nothing abnormal or suspicious about Zapruders film.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


You have none and simply make excuses for being unable to cite any evidence.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Your buddy Zapruder
> 
> questions answered here. Zapruder knew


Zapruder knew how to hold a camera


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Joe Kennedy had no political career


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

just watch my video "Your buddy Zapruder" and if you STILL don't think the government killed the Kennedys...then we'll argue some more.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> just watch my video "Your buddy Zapruder" and if you STILL don't think the government killed the Kennedys...then we'll argue some more.


Zapruder was a stiff with a camera at the right place at the right time


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> just watch my video "Your buddy Zapruder" and if you STILL don't think the government killed the Kennedys...then we'll argue some more.


I did watch it.

It was nonsense.

It tried to make the case that Zapruder knew the assassination was coming because he:
!. Had a high end movie camera for the time. This is BS as he was a fairly successful dress maker and there is no reason why he would by a poor quality camera.

2. He choose to stand on the pillar to get a view of the motorcade. This is BS because he actually picked a pretty good vantage point and doing so simply means he wanted to capture the motorcade on film with as clear a view as possible. At street level he would have been among the crowd some of which may have obstructed his view.

3. He had his secretary hold onto him for stability. This is BS because he had vertigo plain and simple. Having someone else provide is a little support and stability is ... normal.

There is nothing whatsoever about the film which even suggests a conspiracy much less provides evidence.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

there was no one directly in front of Zapruder. Standing at street level would have been thousand times better video.

(gratz for actually watching)

Zapruder was in the union
(kind of important detail)


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> there was no one directly in front of Zapruder. Standing at street level would have been thousand times better video.
> 
> (gratz for actually watching)


Anyone with a camera knows standing at street level means people will block your view
Standing on a pillar gives an unobstructed view

Abe was at the right place at the right time


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no no no….about the larger conspiracy, the reason, the head of the operation, the actual name of the Cuban who paid him, etc…  

As I said, it wouldn’t surprise me if what you said was the case.  Oswald saw where the motorcade route was going and decided he wanted to shoot the President and did just that.  It seems to me that you’d want to do it from a closer vantage point but whatever.  

Here is what I think happened….all speculation.

Elements in Cuba were pissed about the Bay of Pigs.  They planned to hit back.  Oswald made his services available in any capacity.  
When the opportunity to kill JFK came about they simply told him to knock himself out and go for it; promising him some form of escape after the event.  Once it was over, they left him in the lurch.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> there was no one directly in front of Zapruder. Standing at street level would have been thousand times better video.
> 
> (gratz for actually watching)
> 
> ...


No it would not have been a thousand times better it would have in fact limited the range and forced him to move more to track the limo.

From an slight distance and elevated he had a much more clear view and did not have to move as much to keep the limo in his view.

There is no " The " union there are many unions and that is a completely irrelevant detail


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 26, 2018)

the street is curved.
if zapruder stood at the curb, he would have been nearly in front of the limo.

with his top of the line camera he would have had a great close up view of jfk, Jackie, and possibly Lambchop


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> the street is curved.
> if zapruder stood at the curb, he would have been nearly in front of the limo.
> 
> with his top of the line camera he would have had a great close up view of jfk, Jackie, and possibly Lambchop


In front of the limo you only see the front of the limo.

At an elevation you see much more and you can pan much more slowly.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2018)

Shows how bizarre conspiracy theories can get

Now, Zapruder was in on it
The conspirators even had a camera man so they could post it on YouTube


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Shows how bizarre conspiracy theories can get
> 
> Now, Zapruder was in on it
> The conspirators even had a camera man so they could post it on YouTube


Yes it is a new one but typical of the zaniness of conspiracy nuts.

One theory is that the CIA had to be involved because an FBI agent remembered an incident from forty years ago where a secretary laid a file with a report on witnesses on a stack of files for informants and government agents.

Apparently in the minds of some a simple gesture from decades ago constitutes evidence of a plot.

Even if it were true that Zapruder picked a bad place to film from it means nothing except that he was an inexperienced amateur film maker. Stretching it into evidence of a conspiracy is as bad as a flat earther.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Shows how bizarre conspiracy theories can get
> 
> Now, Zapruder was in on it
> The conspirators even had a camera man so they could post it on YouTube



Shows a lot of fore thought.  LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Shows how bizarre conspiracy theories can get
> ...



Oswald wanted a movie he could show his kids


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2018)

five farts in a row from the paid shills^ sent be their handlers at langley to fart here.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> five farts in a row from the paid shills^ sent be their handlers at langley to fart here.



Summing up the logical arguments of conspiracy nuts


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> five farts in a row from the paid shills^ sent be their handlers at langley to fart here.


Same old same old response from a fool who can only ignore facts.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > five farts in a row from the paid shills^ sent be their handlers at langley to fart here.
> ...



That is all conspiracy theorists have

They demand facts, facts and answers to all their bizarre theories

But ask for any facts in return and this is what you get


----------



## candycorn (Apr 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



I don’t think I’ve demanded much….I have my theory and you have yours.  In my mind, both make sense.  Conspriracies do not have to be grand and well thought out….

I do have some questions about your theory of events.  You said earlier that:

*". Oswald had no chance at escape. The police were going to check who worked at the Schoolbook Depository. Oswald would have been red flagged.”*

and…

*"Oswald read in the paper that the JFK motorcade would go by his workplace. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out.”*

Both of which I totally agree with.  

But you also said this (which I agree with as well)

*"Oswald wandered the city and shot a cop.”*

So, to summarize your theory of events, Oswald acting totally on his own decided to shoot Kennedy with his Manlicher Carcano rifle which he brought to work one day.  Right?

My question is this; if he was acting alone and had no escape plan from the TSBD…why not bring his revolver as well?  

It would seem to me that if I knew I was going down for this and help was not on the way, I would keep the rifle in my hands…not hide it on the way out of the building and on the way away from my sniper’s nest…but I would also have my entire arsenal at my disposal; not 30 minutes away:




 

I think he had escape plans; they just fell through when his support didn’t materialize.  

Anyway, please consider the question as to why he didn’t bring along his entire arsenal….


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2018)

you  CIA langley shillsWRONGwinger,candyass,sayit  and evil NAZI agent bosses^ sure pay you well for the ass beatings and lies you suffer here everyday. this ios what you do when you get these ass beatings and crying asking for raises to keep coming back fro them everyday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> the street is curved.
> if zapruder stood at the curb, he would have been nearly in front of the limo.
> 
> with his top of the line camera he would have had a great close up view of jfk, Jackie, and possibly Lambchop



WHY do you even bother to  take he time to take these LANGLEY employees to school? If you were talking to ME,i could understand that post of yours but you are not,you are talking to a LANGLEY shill which is about as productive as talking to a brick wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> just watch my video "Your buddy Zapruder" and if you STILL don't think the government killed the Kennedys...then we'll argue some more.



dude have you not learned yet in all these years these Langley employees ALWAYS do this when challenged to watch a video that shoots down their babble and propaganda?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



the understatement of the century with the braiwashed sheep in america but candayass,wrongwinger,sayit,and the NAZI evil shill  are CIA employees who KNOW the  CIA killed them dude so its pretty asinine to talk to THEM?

now if you were trying to reason with someone who accepted it was a conspiracy but t was ONLY A mob hit now THAT kind of person i would have no problem with you discussing this with.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your map does not show careful planning
After JFK was shot, anyone seen carrying a rifle on Dealey Plaza was not going to get far
He would have carried a handgun to shoot it out if he was confronted. Which he was by Officer Tippet

In my opinion, a conspiracy of the magnitude that is claimed would have had a better plan, a way of escape and a sniper weapon

Oswald had none of it


----------



## candycorn (Apr 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I never said that it did.  Never said that remotely.  I used the map to point out that his house was 30 minutes away from where he worked and to retrieve his handgun, he would need to go all the way home.


rightwinger said:


> After JFK was shot, anyone seen carrying a rifle on Dealey Plaza was not going to get far


Correct.  but…


rightwinger said:


> He would have carried a handgun to shoot it out if he was confronted. Which he was by Officer Tippet


Why not just stay up in the TSBD since, according to you, he had no escape plan?  I mean, as a Marine, he would have known that he had a pretty good defensive position; easily assailable from only one direction.  

I think that he thought he had a plan and whoever was with him on that, just left him alone.


rightwinger said:


> In my opinion, a conspiracy of the magnitude that is claimed would have had a better plan, a way of escape and a sniper weapon
> Oswald had none of it



That is your opinion…I disagree.

For one thing, 
What claim is that?  *My* claim is that Oswald offered his services to Cuba at some point; likely during the trip he made to the Cuban Consulate in Mexico city on 9/27/63 which the CIA covered up.  When he got the chance to kill JFK, he was told by the Cubans to knock himself out and was promised logistical support in the form of a means to escape.  Support that was never going to materialize. Thus there was nobody he could give up to the authorities.  

My question remains unanswered and I think it is important; if you’re going to go through all of the planing of wrapping up your rifle as curtain rods, you’re not going to bring your handgun in your pocket?  Then you’re going to go 30 minutes away to pick it up?  Doesn’t pass the smell test.  

Can you explain why he would do such a thing—leave his handgun at the house?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Like I said he did not have much of an escape plan......a killer in a “conspiracy”would

Even if he managed to get out of Dallas, he would have been hunted down and captured


----------



## candycorn (Apr 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry but that is an incredibly weak answer. Frankly, I’m surprised. If he didn’t have an escape plan like a modern day jihadist does not, he would have been more armed, not less.  Taking the extra 8 seconds to put your handgun in your pocket after wrapping up your rifle seems like the simplest course of action.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




When he was in assassination mode he only cared about his rifle
He may have doubted he would survive. He left $170 in cash and  his wedding ring with his wife. Not the action of someone who expected to be on the lam

Once he killed JFK and escaped the TSBD a handgun became important


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > just watch my video "Your buddy Zapruder" and if you STILL don't think the government killed the Kennedys...then we'll argue some more.
> ...




it is co true it gots to be repeated again.LOL


----------



## candycorn (Apr 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



??? all the more reason to have it on him from the get-go; don’t you think?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not really

He thought he was going to die and left his belongings and all his cash with his wife. If he had planned on escaping, he would need all the money he could get


----------



## candycorn (Apr 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not making sense…what does that have to do with the gun?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


We do not know why he did not bring his pistol but we can surmise one very good reason.

He kept his rifle wrapped in a blanket in the garage of Ruth Payne's house and she did was apparently not aware of this fact. She probably did not wish to have firearms in her house.On the night before the assassination he went to her house, which he had never done on a weeknight, and retrieved his rifle. Of course he also spent the night there. HE may well have decided to leave his pistol hidden at the boarding house because otherwise he would have had to carry it hidden at work on thursday and friday as well as keeping it hidden from Ruth Payne and his wife.

Obviously we do not know exactly why he did not take it but the above reason is very logical and plausible. If anyone at the TSBD or Ruth Payne's house saw a pistol they would have started asking questions. One of the things he did right was to keep his plans to himself and shared them with no one.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 28, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



HE stored them separately and had to retrieve them separately.

Rather hard to have an elaborate escape plane when one has less than $ 20.00 and no car.

HE took a chance on escaping but it was a next to nothing chance and he probably knew that. He also only had a day or at best two days to formulate his plan.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 28, 2018)

Oswald wasn't supposed to get away.
he was supposed to fire one shot at the kill zone in front of Zapruder, hide the rifle ,and do whatever the rest of the employees did.

24 year old Oswald started firing early so he could claim credit. He was spotted at the window, especially by people who knew where to look.

he caused a role call at the TSBD, and when he wasn't there the city conspirators issued an APB.

Tippit was probably the one who told him he fked up

His big mistake was running his mouth in  jail. But after he killed Tippit they didn't want to help him anyway


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 28, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Oswald wasn't supposed to get away.
> he was supposed to fire one shot at the kill zone in front of Zapruder, hide the rifle ,and do whatever the rest of the employees did.
> 
> 24 year old Oswald started firing early so he could claim credit. He was spotted at the window, especially by people who knew where to look.
> ...



Um ok no.

HE was not a trained sniper and the first shot is most likely to miss which is exactly what he did.

The rifle was documented and had a paper trail proving it was his so hiding it would do not good and did not do any good.

There was no one who knew where to look and no city conspirators.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 28, 2018)

Oswald scored marksman in the military. 48 of 50 shots.
you don't have to be a trained sniper.

ever since I was a kid I could shoot a bumble bee off a beer can with a SKS

The marksmanship issue only comes in with their supposed time limit, which isn't correct


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 28, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Oswald scored marksman in the military. 48 of 50 shots.
> you don't have to be a trained sniper.
> 
> ever since I was a kid I could shoot a bumble bee off a beer can with a SKS
> ...



Wrong he scored sharpshooter which is  actually higher than Marksman.

But that is not the point.

Yes one would have to be a trained sniper to be able to hit the target on the first shot with any degree of confidence.

Their time limit is correct.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not logical or plausible. He left the gun there so she could find it?  Would be much easier to put it in a lunch box, jacket pocket, interior holster, etc…    Especially if he knew he was going to encounter the police which is very predictable when you murder the President.  

It makes no sense to leave 1/2 your arsenal 30 minutes away.  Unless, of course, you didn’t think you were going to need it.  That would be the only explanation that makes sense; hence the best you can come up with as a way of explaining it is  a big whopping, “I dunno”.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He left his handgun at the rooming house because he didn’t expect to need it. He didn’t expect to get out of the TSBD alive

When he did, he figured to go get his gun


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Again, forgive me but your explanation is borderline  absurd.  He killed the President, he killed Tippett (sp?), he had tried to kill the Army officer earlier....if he didn’t expect to leave the bldg...he certainly was in the mood to take some people with him on figuratively speaking...“the way out” so to speak

Why not take the few seconds and bring your heater as well?  I do have my facts straight don’t I? :  he did sleep at the place where both firearms were the evening before, correct?  I could see him not bringing it if he didn’t have time to get it.

But he had the 3 basic pillars when you look at a suspect; time, motive, and opportunity.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You watch too many movies


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again, no sound explanation for neglecting to bring his handgun.  The man is about to commit the ultimate act of premeditated murder and knows that he will be in danger from that point moving forward....and leaves 1/2 the Arsenal at the house?
It makes no sense.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If you say so


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You made some good points about conspiracy theorists.  

Here is what you said:

*That is all conspiracy theorists have
They demand facts, facts and answers to all their bizarre theories
But ask for any facts in return and this is what you get*

I agree with all of that.  The “farting” stuff is just one of the crazy things I have seen.  Especially  on the 9/11 stuff.  Pure Craziness.  The thing I am able to point to in that case is that the 9/11 Commission’s story makes the most sense because it…makes sense.  In the case of the Warren Commission…I can’t say that. The House Select Commission agreed with me on that; re-opening an investigation in the 1970’s.  I certainly think Oswald was the lone gunman.  I certainly think he was a nutcase.  I certainly think it was not well thought out.  Hence the minimum of involvement from whomever was working with him.

You have to consider all of the events.  In my mind, they just don’t add up


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 29, 2018)

Oswald didn't need to shoot his way out, he was connected above the law


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Fair enough


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Oswald didn't need to shoot his way out, he was connected above the law



Tell us more


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No you have your facts mixed up.

He routinely slept at the boarding house where he kept his pistol while his wife stayed at Ruth Payne's house where he stored his rifle.

He routinely visited his wife on the weekends.

On Thursday November 21st he went straight from work to Ruth Payne's house to recover the rifle. IF he had brought his pistol he would have had to spend all day at work keeping it hidden and again over night at the Payne's residence. 
However he kept it hidden she did not find it. The next day he rode straight from the Payne residence to work.

It is also entirely probably that he began to plan his actions while AT work on the 21st of November meaning he did not have the pistol with him because he did not begin to plan his act of murder until he was at work and read the paper. Since he did not have the pistol with him and the plan did not begin to form until then it was more urgent to retrieve the rifle than the pistol.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Oswald didn't need to shoot his way out, he was connected above the law
> ...



gladly.

while Americans still to this day argue whether or not Socialists have influence in this country, Oswald was trying to prove himself a loyal Marxist soldier.

Despite the fact he denounced America, Socialists leaders in the government were allowing him to go wherever he wanted.

Now , Oswald gets himself involved in a high rank conspiracy. He's smart, everyone else in America is brainwashed idiot.

Though Ruby we learn the Dallas police are connected.
Through Nix we learn the secret service is connected.
Zapruder is a high rank Mason and member of the Clothing union.
Oswald's mother saw letters to Oswald from the CIA

Why would Oswald need to get away?
At this point he's connected to organizations that feel they are bigger then the American government.

Oswald didn't follow orders and actions made it difficult for these people to protect him.

After he's arrested he still thinks he's an untouchable.
Now he's shocked he's being charged with killing the president. Claims he's a patsy(which does not mean innocent)
He requests legal council from John Apt (Communist party, Clothing union)
Oswald thinks he's going negotiate freedom by threatening information.

Now, going back to reality, team leader Ruby kills Oswald, ending that problem.

The government has two choices, claim Oswald acted alone, or tell the public that murderous Commies have been deeply in the government since FDR


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Which people?
Commies, CIA, Mafia?

Where is your proof?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Oswald didn't need to shoot his way out, he was connected above the law



Well I can see you're hopeless in giving this advise to on not doing this with these CIA employes especially their biggest USMB  resident troll WRONGwinger and the next biggest one the evil NAZI agent,doing this- WHY you feed them is BEYOND me


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So the morning that JFK was shot, you’re saying that the rifle was at one place and the pistol was at another?  If so where was each weapon?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Oswald did not have a car
He commuted from Irving Texas where his wife and daughter were and lived in a boarding house in Dallas during the week

The rifle was in Irving with his wife. The handgun was in his room in Dallas


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The rifle was at Ruth Payne's house and the pistol was at Oswald's Boarding house.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

Ahh, that explains it.  Sorry to have gone on and on about it….


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 6, 2018)

I'll just mark this down as another debate win


----------



## rightwinger (May 6, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> I'll just mark this down as another debate win


Self declared victories are so shallow


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 6, 2018)

The big secret surprise is that JFK received the "fatal appearing head wound"  but was not killed.  JFK's the supreme Beast of the Revelation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 6, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> I'll just mark this down as another debate win



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 6, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> The big secret surprise is that JFK received the "fatal appearing head wound"  but was not killed.  JFK's the supreme Beast of the Revelation.



uh can you elaborate and explain exactly what you are talking about?


----------



## rightwinger (May 6, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just mark this down as another debate win
> ...


Gullible


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 6, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> I'll just mark this down as another debate win


But not for you.

Association does not equal involvement as you claim.

You offer no evidence for the involvement of the Dallas police or the masons or a union or anyone else.

The evidence proves you wrong


----------



## rightwinger (May 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just mark this down as another debate win
> ...



 Doesn’t take much to convince conspiracy theorists


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 6, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > The big secret surprise is that JFK received the "fatal appearing head wound"  but was not killed.
> ...



I'll try to "elaborate" but keep it as simple as possible.   TPTB lied .... as they often do.   

JFK was terribly wounded .... but survived.  Miraculously.     So .... if you are an Atheist ... then commence scorning.     

JFK uniquely fits the specifications of the supreme Beast of Revelation 13-17.   In Rev 17 the Beast is connected to the "Great Whore" 


Based on detailed, unique, visible, verifiable prophecy/Revelation fulfillment, 
I assert/declare that the Vatican is the great whore of the Revelation,
Therefore I further assert the beast is Roman Catholic.
*Can you think of a world famous Roman Catholic who has had a world famous 
terrible head wound under extremely mysterious circumstances?*


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just mark this down as another debate win
> ...



I was apologizing for assuming he had access to it that morning.  Those who think Oswald is this lone nut still cannot account for him not having all of his arsenal at his disposal when it would have been so easy to just carry the gun with him to work as well as the elaborate packaging for the rifle.  

I was watching the Forensic Files one night and one of the homicide investigators (ironically from Texas) said (Paraphrasing) that 10% of what they do is technique and skill; the rest is common sense.  It would be common sense for him to carry the gun with him if he was going to go through the time and trouble of carrying the rifle in a package he made...


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


To me, it was just a choice he made


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...



I would keep this to yourself in the future,Undocumented theories like this just gives all these paid shills like the two biggest ones the nazi agent and WRONGwinger kid  in Langley ammunition to use against you when making threads that the CIA killed JFK.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...


Zombie JFK theory


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2018)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^


What passes as a conspiracy theory


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 7, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...


HE did not survive.

The head wound killed him..

Your prophecy is crap.


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 8, 2018)

Hmm, it  appears a few people disagree with my assertion JFK is coming back  .... and empowered by Satan to boot. 

Oh, I'm sooooo surprised.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Hmm, it  appears a few people disagree with my assertion JFK is coming back  .... and empowered by Satan to boot.
> 
> Oh, I'm sooooo surprised.



Zombie JFK theory....quite reasonable


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 8, 2018)

Why should I be concerned with scorn from a forum like this.... 

I expect all of you think the whole Revelation is crazy/fiction.  Not just what I (and a very few others) derive from it.
Sheeeesh, I'd bet big percent of you think it's crazy just to believe in Jesus ... or just to believe in God.  

Most of you think God never did anything .... much less make a prophecy and make it come to pass.    Most all of my critics are just dunces


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Why should I be concerned with scorn from a forum like this....
> 
> I expect all of you think the whole Revelation is crazy/fiction.  Not just what I (and a very few others) derive from it.
> Sheeeesh, I'd bet big percent of you think it's crazy just to believe in Jesus ... or just to believe in God.
> ...


I imagine you are quite used to scorn


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mm
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


*If You've Heard of Someone, Don't Listen to Him*

All conspiracy theories are plants.  The ruling class's game plan will never be discovered if we keep looking up to the insincere people who are hired to send us off on wild goose chases.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > this debate was over when I pointed out 4 of 4 brothers had assassination attempts.
> ...


*Good Riddance to All of Them*

Joe, Jr., was typical of how richlovers want to think of the Kennedys as victims.  Just like all the rest, his cocksure carelessness, impatience, and insistence on being the absolute authority is what got him and his crew killed.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (May 8, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> if the kennedys were raised from the grave and told you government elements killed them, you would still deny it


*The Best Ideas Money Can Buy*

The arrogant loose-cannon Kennedys deserved it.  Because of our self-appointed rulers' control over all the different opinions, that one is never offered.  If it were, the sheep's response would be, "I've never heard that before, so it must be stupid."


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Hmm, it  appears a few people disagree with my assertion JFK is coming back  .... and empowered by Satan to boot.
> 
> Oh, I'm sooooo surprised.



JohnPrewett
Honestly, I thought you were being sarcastic. 

As to the OP - This is like when little kids learn a new word and then have to use it for everything. In this case, its the phrase "false flag".

.


.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I be concerned with scorn from a forum like this....
> ...




That's pretty much what this entire thread and forum is for.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...


Conspiracy theorists are scum


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Was just reading about conspiracies. I'll find and post it.


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



They are simpletons


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're even more of a simpleton dunce with your out of hand dismissal of all conspiracy theories.


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 8, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mm
> ...



No doubt many are.  But you have no grounds to declare "all" are.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


You goofy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 9, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


No he is not.

None of these theories have evidence.

That which can be asserted without evidence can and should be dismissed without evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 9, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Which you have said several times this year already.

I guess since all of your posts are continually stupid it is possible.


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I doubt it.  On one hand it would cost him nothing to bring it; he was packaging up his rifle anyway....  If he had no escape plan the ONLY other scenario of how it plays out is encountering the police.  That he killed one cop shows us his mindset on that day.  

There are just too many reasons to bring the pistol along.  This is why I think he had to have an escape plan in mind.  

Of course the knife does cut both ways....why not bring the gun along "just in case" the plan goes awry?  Maybe...he thought the pistol would spook whoever was supposed to give him passage???


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



But all pretty much moot since he had neither weapon with him when he began to plan the murder and had a choice of which one to retrieve.

Obviously the rifle was more important.


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 10, 2018)

when your escape plan is to go back to work and blend in, the last thing you need is a pistol


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 10, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> when your escape plan is to go back to work and blend in, the last thing you need is a pistol


Judging from his behavior he may not have had a plan at all other than shoot at Kennedy.

His behavior immediately after the shooting is like someone not sure whether to run or play it cool and stay put. He seems to have changed his mind more than once. He went down to the second floor and loitered briefly. HE was confronted by a cop and co worker while buying a coke. He then slipped out one of the few doors not yet sealed off. Finally he tried to take a bus but it was stalled in traffic and switched to a taxi.

He was probably in a state of near hysteria or panic and was not sure what to do. Run or hide or fight he did a little of each and such indecision would seem typical of someone who is not too bright but did manage to exploit an opportunity which is what he was.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > when your escape plan is to go back to work and blend in, the last thing you need is a pistol
> ...


I honestly think he had no plans of escape
Something a trained assassin for the Soviets, Cubans, the mob or CIA would have taken care of


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...



Again, assumes facts not in evidence.  I know we're all spit balling here.  I don't think anyone is making the argument that Oswald was a trained assassin.  If they are, they are woefully ignorant of what a trained assassin would have in his arsenal.  I think in the trip to Mexico City in the month before he killed JFK, he offered up his services to the Russians (who likely rejected him)  and the Cubans (who were still pissed over the bay of pigs) and they basically told him to knock himself out pledging support that was never requisitioned, never planned for and of course never materialized in Dallas.  If Oswald goes through with it, it blackens the eye of the nation that invaded you.  If he doesn't go through with it, oh well; nothing ventured...nothing gained.  Once it happened and his support wasn't there...he went home and got his gun and the rest is history.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Oswald had no idea JFK would be parading past his window till the day before. 

Not much time for a conspiracy

Oswald acted alone


----------



## Muhammed (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> OP is RT soap opera.


Yep, because we all know that a left wing extremest would never commit murder.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

We all know Oswald shot Kennedy.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OP is RT soap opera.
> ...


Oswald was a nut looking for fame

He didn’t need any help


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ok.

Just so we all know, how much time do you need?


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you could make that argument if Oswald worked there 2 years.

but he was placed in that building 2 months before Kennedy drove by.
logic says he planned for at least 2 months


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > when your escape plan is to go back to work and blend in, the last thing you need is a pistol
> ...




no doubt weight of the incident and knowing he screwed up had him shaken


----------



## candycorn (May 10, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well done.  Look, I know I sound crazy and I generally am not much for conspiracy theories... I just have a problem with Oswald and his, how should we say, "colorful" past not showing up on anyone's radar in Dallas, his trips to the USSR and Cuban outposts in Mexico City before the assassination, his yelling "I'm a patsy" which is one thing but I think I'd be yelling "I didn't do it" if that were the case....

I accept your logic if there was something that held Oswald firm to Dallas.  Here was a guy who was active in New Orleans, Mexico, Texas...  

I mean, I'll put it another way.  Lets say that you're at an American consulate in the Dominican Republic and some guy from Cuba with no ties to America comes into your office one day early in the 1960's and says, "I can get rid of Castro for you."  You pass that along to the CIA and they send someone to talk to him.  After hearing what he has to say and seeing that the guy is a schizoid nutcase, the "handler" has a choice, tell the guy to F-off or tell the guy, "Hey knock yourself out."  It will cost the USA nothing, as far as anyone will know, a lone nut from Cuba just got a wild hair one day to kill Castro.   On 11/21, the handler gets a phone call from the guy who says, "I'm going to do it tomorrow".  It comes down to his only request is some escape plan.  

So on 11/22 there is one of 3 scenarios that will happen:

1.  A burr under the US's saddle will be gone tomorrow
2.  The status quo will be maintained and the nut job will chicken out. 
3.  The burr will be gone and the nut job will either be dead or in custody but either way; unable to "give up" anyone above them.  

Do you promise him assistance with the escape?  I think you do.  And I wouldn't be shocked if the Cubans did the same thing to Oswald


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 10, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> logic says he planned for at least 2 months



Logic says he was a patsy that didn't shoot anyone and didn't know what was going on till after he was arrested


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> you could make that argument if Oswald worked there 2 years.  but he was placed in that building 2 months before Kennedy drove by.  logic says he planned for at least 2 months


An illogical assumption suggests that, not logic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

Logic says he did the shooting, and logic says he may have had help.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He was not placed there he simply needed a job.

The planning for the motorcade did not even begin until after he started working there.

And his statement had nothing to do with how long Oswald worked there.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Logic says he did the shooting, and logic says he may have had help.


Logic does not say he may have had help.

Saying that someone may have had help is an expression of possibility as in " anything is possible ".

Logic instead dictates that the simplest explanations tend to be true especially if they are supported by evidence.

We have no evidence whatsoever that he had help and a great deal of evidence that he simply acted alone.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > logic says he planned for at least 2 months
> ...


Logic says no such thing.

In fact logic refutes and destroys that assertion  especially since logic does not ignore evidence and the evidence proves he was the only shooter.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Logic says nobody knew JFK was coming to Dallas two months before
Logic says he did not know the JFK parade was going by the TSBD till the day before


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


He did not screw up he did exactly what he wanted to do


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Logic says he did the shooting, and logic says he may have had help.


From who?

If he had help, it didn’t show

Oswald was a poor choice of an assassin
He used a $19.95 bolt action rifle
He had no plan of escape


----------



## candycorn (May 11, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > logic says he planned for at least 2 months
> ...



No...logic says no such thing.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

What would have happened if Oswald was involved in a conspiracy:

He would have been told to leave the rifle after the assassination and slowly leave the building

He would have been told a car would be waiting a block away 

He would be told he would be driven to a nearby private airport where he would be flown out of the country

Once he got into the car, his body would never be found again


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Logic says he did the shooting, and logic says he may have had help.
> ...


And in the situation, it was possible he had help.  We don't know, so you can give your opinion that he did not have help, but that is all you can do.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


What kind of help?


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What would have happened if Oswald was involved in a conspiracy:
> He would have been told to leave the rifle after the assassination and slowly leave the building
> He would have been told a car would be waiting a block away
> He would be told he would be driven to a nearby private airport where he would be flown out of the country
> Once he got into the car, his body would never be found again



Your above is predicated on the notion that the masterminds intended he escape.

More likely the masterminds intended for him to be murdered before or while being arrested.
But somebody screwed up.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What would have happened if Oswald was involved in a conspiracy:
> ...



 My premise is that he would not have lived to be captured by the police. Too dangerous if there was a conspiracy 

Too many witnesses in the TSBD.

Instead, Oswald had no plan and no hope of escaping a manhunt. Once they checked the names of who worked in the TSBD, he would be the prime suspect

Not the work of a conspiracy. A conspiracy would have had a plan for what happened to Oswald after the assassination 

Oswald just ran away in a panic. Ended up taking a bus

Do you think the conspirators gave him bus fare?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

Nah, they gave him a bus token.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Wrong.

Anyone can say that anything is possible but logic requires evidence. There is no evidence he had help and a great deal of evidence that he acted alone.

Therefore it is not a matter of opinion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What would have happened if Oswald was involved in a conspiracy:
> ...


There is no evidence of any masterminds and it makes no sense.

Your premise is that they were skilled enough to kill the president and leave no evidence of their existence but somehow were not able to efficiently dispose of Oswald.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He tried to take the bus and switched to a cab. The bus was stuck in traffic.

Not the actions of someone with a plan.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


If he had help

They did a shitty job of helping him


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Any real conspiracy would have quickly whisked Oswald away and killed him

Dead men tell no tales


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What would have happened if Oswald was involved in a conspiracy:
> 
> He would have been told to leave the rifle after the assassination and slowly leave the building
> 
> ...




the plan for oswald to escape was to go back to work.
he screwed up because he was practically hanging out of the window, trying to make sure he got credit for the kill shot


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnPrewett said:
> ...



no one planned to kill oswald until he screwed up , then killed tippit, and had to be arrested.

the plan was he would be paid. ...and his wife was paid


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Oswald started working there before JFK even announced he would visit Dallas

He learned of the parade rout the day before

Not much of a conspiracy


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




the parade route was announced in the paper 2 months before, and about the sane time Oswald took employment.
being an insider he would have known about the route before it was printed.

...then the route was changed to accommodate the assassins


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What would have happened if Oswald was involved in a conspiracy:
> ...


Go back to work?

He was a fucking communist. The cops would immediately check who worked in the building. You think he would not be the prime suspect?


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Now you are just making shit up
The JFK visit had not even been announced when Oswald started working there


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What would have happened if Oswald was involved in a conspiracy:
> ...


You have no evidence that there was a plan much what the specifics of a plan would have been,

We have already demonstrated his behavior reflects a serious lack of planning beyond shooting at Kennedy.

HE did not hang out the window in any way only part of the rifle extended out the window.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


His wife was not paid sorry you just dreamed that part up.

You have no evidence of a plan at all.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Wrong.

The motorcade route was not announced two months before it was in fact announced only two days before the actual arrival of Kennedy and as we have shown Oswald probably only read about it the day before the shooting.

You are lying period and the facts prove you wrong.

You have no evidence he was an insider and the route was never changed until the shooting when they then went to the hospital.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was a spontaneous decision by Oswald who had previously tried to assassinated Gen Walker with the same gun

A desperate plea for attention


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 11, 2018)

At 5:50 to 6:30 Dr Crenshaw admits the Parkland doctors knew the Warren Report was a lie  and did not challenge the Warren Report lie for nearly 30 years.,,,,, 
"we went along to get along"               * Oswald exonerated. *
*
*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Possibly but likely a mix of different motives.

Motive for him to murder Kennedy is the most difficult part to nail down. He died before he could explain his motives or be examined.

HE probably viewed Kennedy as an enemy of communism. Although Kennedy was viewed as a liberal he was also famous for backing down the Soviets in the Cuban Missile crises..

Oswald also fancied himself a hero of the revolution and felt that assassinating the right person might trigger the uprising of the proletariat and the revolution would follow. He often remarked to his wife that she was married to the future prime minister of the United Socialist States of America.

Finally he had an over inflated view of his own importance. In the weeks before the shooting he seems to have been coming to grips with the fact that he was an obscure nobody who would never make the history books. He was working in a more diligent fashion to keep his job whereas before he was lackadaisical in maintaining steady employment. He was also learning to drive and probably even looking into buying a used car. He expressed a desire to his wife to get the family back together and support them.

Of course that all went out the window when he looked at a newspaper and realized that a once in a lifetime opportunity was about to cross his path and he could actually make it into the history books. 

Any combination of these and even other motives are what drove him.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> At 5:50 to 6:30 Dr Crenshaw admits the Parkland doctors knew the Warren Report was a lie  and did not challenge the Warren Report lie for nearly 30 years.,,,,,
> "we went along to get along"               * Oswald exonerated.
> 
> *


Oswald acted alone


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Agree...we will never know for sure

But I look at Oswald as a small man with low self esteem. Killing a president would make him a big shot


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> At 5:50 to 6:30 Dr Crenshaw admits the Parkland doctors knew the Warren Report was a lie  and did not challenge the Warren Report lie for nearly 30 years.,,,,,
> "we went along to get along"               * Oswald exonerated.
> 
> *


It's fatiguing to have to go over this again and again.

Youtube videos are the worst form of evidence.

Crenshaw was barely involved in the efforts to save Kennedy at Parkland. He only casually viewed Kennedy;s bodies for a few minutes after Kennedy was declared dead.

He was never in any position to challenge the Warren Commission o call it a lie. He had no expertise to make such a judgement and no evidence.

The fact is the Warren Commission remains one of the most accurate comprehensive and thorough criminal investigations in US history and has not been challenged.

If you have evidence to the contrary fire away but do not simply go off of what a TV show tells you..


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes that was certainly a part of it and the secret service exists because many such small people exist who would love to take a shot at any president.

It is one of the biggest thing that makes Kennedy's murder unique. Most murderers know their victims and have a personal motive such as greed or jealously or anger.

Oswald and Kennedy obviously never met and the traditional motives go out the window. Even the pathological motives for a serial killer do not apply.


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 11, 2018)

[QUOTE="Soupnazi630, post:]










Possibly but likely a mix of different motives.

Motive for him to murder Kennedy is the most difficult part to nail down. He died before he could explain his motives or be examined.

HE probably viewed Kennedy as an enemy of communism. Although Kennedy was viewed as a liberal he was also famous for backing down the Soviets in the Cuban Missile crises..

Oswald also fancied himself a hero of the revolution and felt that assassinating the right person might trigger the uprising of the proletariat and the revolution would follow. He often remarked to his wife that she was married to the future prime minister of the United Socialist States of America.

Finally he had an over inflated view of his own importance. In the weeks before the shooting he seems to have been coming to grips with the fact that he was an obscure nobody who would never make the history books. He was working in a more diligent fashion to keep his job whereas before he was lackadaisical in maintaining steady employment. He was also learning to drive and probably even looking into buying a used car. He expressed a desire to his wife to get the family back together and support them.

Of course that all went out the window when he looked at a newspaper and realized that a once in a lifetime opportunity was about to cross his path and he could actually make it into the history books.

Any combination of these and even other motives are what drove him.[/QUOTE]


yes, this is all 100% right.
but what you are missing is the history / reality of communism in the USA, and Oswald's circle of Communists

also you're completely ignoring how much the kennedys were hated by people in our government


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 12, 2018)

all evidence points to the fact people in our government were involved in the assassination.

people don't believe it because they don't want to.
the government creates doubt by simply denying, and the media creates confusion with false theories


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> [QUOTE="Soupnazi630, post:]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, this is all 100% right.
but what you are missing is the history / reality of communism in the USA, and Oswald's circle of Communists

also you're completely ignoring how much the kennedys were hated by people in our government[/QUOTE]

I am ignoring nothing as your claims are mere speculation


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> all evidence points to the fact people in our government were involved in the assassination.
> 
> people don't believe it because they don't want to.
> the government creates doubt by simply denying, and the media creates confusion with false theories


You have yet to cite any such evidence.

People do not believe because it is a baseless claim which requires evidence yet none can be found.


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > all evidence points to the fact people in our government were involved in the assassination.
> ...





more people believe there was a conspiracy than don't


----------



## rightwinger (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> all evidence points to the fact people in our government were involved in the assassination.
> 
> people don't believe it because they don't want to.
> the government creates doubt by simply denying, and the media creates confusion with false theories


There is zero evidence of government involvement


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


 And that is because they do not ask for evidence.

They simply believe the crap on youtube or from Oliver Stone.

Very few have read the Warren Commission report including you.


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



zapruder's statements from the warren report are how I reached my conclusion


----------



## rightwinger (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Problem with conspiracy theorists is they take a perfectly understandable statement and draw bizarre conclusions


----------



## Wolfstrike (May 12, 2018)

Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt who was connected to the cia and most likely a spy.

if Oswald were truly a lone nut, he wouldn't have know anyone connected to the CIA

George de Mohrenschildt was a good friend of Jackie's family

the more you learn the more bizarre the story gets


----------



## rightwinger (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt who was connected to the cia and most likely a spy.
> 
> if Oswald were truly a lone nut, he wouldn't have know anyone connected to the CIA
> 
> ...



Funny how you meet people in your life

You are sounding like Oliver Stone


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


In that case quote his statements from the report.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 12, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt who was connected to the cia and most likely a spy.
> 
> if Oswald were truly a lone nut, he wouldn't have know anyone connected to the CIA
> 
> ...



Wrong your premise is false a lone nut need not be unconnected.


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

This is 100% of what you need to KNOW about JFK..... the WHY....

CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency


"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first.) President Johnson was gratified that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that he had been expecting Israel's move.["



If you cannot figured it out with the above, you are hopelessly lost....


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> This is 100% of what you need to KNOW about JFK..... the WHY....
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> ...



I have no idea what this has to do with JFK s assassination


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

Zionist Liar supreme....

Let's start with the original WARNING....

*Einstein Letter Warning Of 
Zionist Facism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4





Letters to the Editor
New York Times
December 4, 1948
TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES:
Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine.


The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents.
Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future.
*Attack on Arab Village*
A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party.
Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute.
The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots.
*Discrepancies Seen*
The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal.
In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin.
The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism.
ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZ
HANNAH ARENDT
ABRAHAM BRICK
RABBI JESSURUN CARDOZO
ALBERT EINSTEIN
HERMAN EISEN, M.D.
HAYIM FINEMAN
M. GALLEN, M.D.
H.H. HARRIS
ZELIG S. HARRIS
SIDNEY HOOK
FRED KARUSH
BRURIA KAUFMAN
IRMA L. LINDHEIM
NACHMAN MAISEL
SEYMOUR MELMAN
MYER D. MENDELSON
M.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKY
SAMUEL PITLICK
FRITZ ROHRLICH
LOUIS P. ROCKER
RUTH SAGIS
ITZHAK SANKOWSKY
I.J. SHOENBERG
SAMUEL SHUMAN
M. SINGER
IRMA WOLFE
STEFAN WOLF.
New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

Einstein using the term FASCIST implies "Zionists" are capable of

1. FALSE FLAG ATTACKS
2. CONCENTRATION CAMPS
3. MURDERING "ALLIES" WHEN IT SUITS THEM


For JFK, the issue was arming and funding ISRAEL.  He was offed for not arming Israel.  Enter LBJ, who then starts shipping out arms to Israel and billing the US taxpayer for them.   To run the weapon factories faster, LBJ ups the Vietnam war, arms our troops with outdated older weapons, and sends all the new weapons to Israel.

When Israel is ready to attack, LBJ is ready to lie and blame Israel's victims.

When reports come out of Israel committing mass murders in the "occupied territories," the US sends the USS Liberty to investigate....

Marine still convinced Israeli attack on U.S. ship during Six-Day War ship was no accident


"
Every Memorial Day, former Marine Bryce Lockwood ties three banners to his front-yard fence along I-44 in Strafford.

His is not a typical Memorial Day message. Although the banners carry words of remembrance, they come from a place of anger and betrayal.

"War Crimes Charges Ignored."

"By Israel."

"Remember! 8 June 1967. USS Liberty. 34 Killed. 174 Wounded."


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Einstein using the term FASCIST implies "Zionists" are capable of
> 
> 1. FALSE FLAG ATTACKS
> 2. CONCENTRATION CAMPS
> ...


Now you are going all goofy on us

Did you take your meds today?


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

Israel was using CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the occupied territories

That is why Israel deliberately murdered the USS Liberty and crew of US Naval personnel


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Israel was using CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the occupied territories
> 
> That is why Israel deliberately murdered the USS Liberty and crew of US Naval personnel



You are still going all goofy on us


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

Really...

Not even an attempt to challenge what the mission of the USS Liberty was, or who murdered it, or why all three survivors insist the US made Israeli owned US taxpayer billed planes deliberately and knowingly attacked the Liberty....

When they have no case and no refutation, Zionist Traitors resort to name calling, insults, and "you're crazy" bull....


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Really...
> 
> Not even an attempt to challenge what the mission of the USS Liberty was, or who murdered it, or why all three survivors insist the US made Israeli owned US taxpayer billed planes deliberately and knowingly attacked the Liberty....
> 
> When they have no case and no refutation, Zionist Traitors resort to name calling, insults, and "you're crazy" bull....



Hey goofy!

The subject is JFK


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

The subject is JFK

The answer is ZIONISM

The USS Liberty is yet another example of Israel taking gifted US assets and using them to murder Americans


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> This is 100% of what you need to KNOW about JFK..... the WHY....
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> ...



Yeah but he is getting the last laugh on you because you dont seem to realise that his boss has sent him here to troll and get you to waste your time on him and you are making both him and his handler happy by taking his bait replying to him which is his purpose here to try and get you occupied in responding to him to derail any truth discussion and you're taking the bait.


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > This is 100% of what you need to KNOW about JFK..... the WHY....
> ...


Damn boy....you are almost as goofy as Dexter


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 13, 2018)

All of


LaDexter said:


> This is 100% of what you need to KNOW about JFK..... the WHY....
> 
> CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency
> 
> ...


None of which has anything to do with kennedy.

You are hopelessly stupid and wrong


----------



## LaDexter (May 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Einstein using the term FASCIST implies "Zionists" are capable of
> ...






This guy follows me around to flame and insult, but never to debate or attempt to refute....

The mods constantly delete my posts and threads, but never his....

g5000 = CHOSEN to be ABOVE THE RULES here....


----------



## LaDexter (May 15, 2018)

The motive to off JFK was 100% about JFK's refusal to ARM ISRAEL....

The Missing Link In The JFK Assassination Conspiracy


is a good summary....


Then again, WHERE and HOW did ISRAEL get all those US WEAPONS to start the 67 war???


A: those were the weapons that were suppose to go to our troops in 'nam, who instead got OLDER weapons that didn't work too well...


----------



## LaDexter (May 15, 2018)

rightwinger thinks it is "funny" that Israel offed the USS Liberty in cold blood....


Marine still convinced Israeli attack on U.S. ship during Six-Day War ship was no accident


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> The motive to off JFK was 100% about JFK's refusal to ARM ISRAEL....
> 
> The Missing Link In The JFK Assassination Conspiracy
> 
> ...


Got proof?


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger thinks it is "funny" that Israel offed the USS Liberty in cold blood....
> 
> 
> Marine still convinced Israeli attack on U.S. ship during Six-Day War ship was no accident



It was an accident 

Israel had no reason to attack a US ship

NOTHING to do with JFK


----------



## LaDexter (May 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Israel had no reason to attack a US ship





LMFAOI!!!!

The USS Liberty's mission was WHAT????


Yeah, to INVESTIGATE whether or not ISRAEL was running fascist CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the "occupied territories" to EXTERMINATE the residents....


MOTIVE = Israel was doing that and did not want the Liberty to expose it....


The USS Liberty Cover-Up


----------



## LaDexter (May 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> NOTHING to do with JFK





Yeah, JFK was already killed by the Mossad, idiot....


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 15, 2018)

In 1961, JFK escalated US participation in the Vietnamese war.   Summer of 1963,  Buddhist monks burning themselves to protest Roman Catholic government oppression ... burning self to death in front of Western Media .... Media began informing American public of the Roman Catholic versus Buddhist aspects of the war .... Due to JFK being RC (first and only avowed  RC POTUS) Vatican and White House very sensitive to RC aspects of "Cardinal Spellman's War" being shown to the American public.    

Vatican had to shorten JFKs time in office to avoid having "Cardinal Spellman's War" completely tied to Roman Catholic JFK.  

JFK became worth more to the Vatican as a dead martyr than as a living POTUS. 

Only Vatican had the motive and means to arrange not only the shooting of JFK, but also the subsequent cover-up and misinformation campaign. 

Note head of CIA under JFK was "Knight of Malta" John McCone.  Previous head of CIA Allen Dulles had son who became a Jesuit Cardinal. 
Hoover of FBI was very close to Cardinal Spellman ... close in every way.


----------



## rightwinger (May 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Israel had no reason to attack a US ship
> ...



_Yeah, to INVESTIGATE whether or not ISRAEL was running fascist CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the "occupied territories" to EXTERMINATE the residents...._

Dex........like I said

You Goofy


----------



## rightwinger (May 16, 2018)

Damn

These thread really join the Crazy Train once the Conspiracy Theorists join in


----------



## LaDexter (May 16, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> _Yeah, to INVESTIGATE whether or not ISRAEL was running fascist CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the "occupied territories" to EXTERMINATE the residents...._
> 
> Dex........like I said
> 
> You Goofy





Truth about Israel will always be attacked here by Zionist Traitors like you...



What was the USS Liberty's mission, if you claim it wasn't to investigate Zionist Fascism at work in the "occupied territories?"



BBC NEWS | Middle East | Why did Israel attack USS Liberty?


"
Among the most popular theories as to why Israel would take such drastic action against its superpower ally is that the Liberty, a $40m state-of-the-art surveillance ship, *was eavesdropping on an Israeli massacre of Egyptian prisoners of war.*

Israel strongly denies its troops executed Egyptian POWs, saying those who died in an incident at that time were 250 armed Palestinian fighters killed in action.

Another is that the ship had learnt of secret Israeli plans to invade Syria's Golan Heights two days later and had to be destroyed"


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 17, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _Yeah, to INVESTIGATE whether or not ISRAEL was running fascist CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the "occupied territories" to EXTERMINATE the residents...._
> ...


You have yet to post any truth.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 17, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NOTHING to do with JFK
> ...


Bullshit which you have no evidence for.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 17, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> In 1961, JFK escalated US participation in the Vietnamese war.   Summer of 1963,  Buddhist monks burning themselves to protest Roman Catholic government oppression ... burning self to death in front of Western Media .... Media began informing American public of the Roman Catholic versus Buddhist aspects of the war .... Due to JFK being RC (first and only avowed  RC POTUS) Vatican and White House very sensitive to RC aspects of "Cardinal Spellman's War" being shown to the American public.
> 
> Vatican had to shorten JFKs time in office to avoid having "Cardinal Spellman's War" completely tied to Roman Catholic JFK.
> 
> ...




You do not have even the most remote evidence to support such a lame theory.

You still have yet to offer any evidence challenging the proven fact that Oswald killed him.

Your claim about the vatican being the only ones capable of doing it and covering it up is BS even by the standards of other conspiracy loons. Many of your fellow conspiracy theory nuts say the EXACT same thing about the CIA, the KGB, the Mafia, the military industrial complex etc etc etc.

No evidence supports any of those various claims however


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _Yeah, to INVESTIGATE whether or not ISRAEL was running fascist CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the "occupied territories" to EXTERMINATE the residents...._
> ...


Dex

You are a certifiable nut job.  I have no desire to read your absurd theories


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 17, 2018)

Some twit above posted "You still have yet to offer any evidence challenging the proven fact that Oswald killed him."  

I posted the testimony of Dr Crenshaw,  which exonerates Oswald.  I'll not bother to post it again ...

 far as I'm concerned the twits of this forum can just stay ignorant.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 18, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Some twit above posted "You still have yet to offer any evidence challenging the proven fact that Oswald killed him."
> 
> I posted the testimony of Dr Crenshaw,  which exonerates Oswald.  I'll not bother to post it again ...
> 
> far as I'm concerned the twits of this forum can just stay ignorant.



Wrong,

You won;t post it because it was debunked years ago and exonerates no one.

Crenshaw as it turns out was not actively working on the team to save Kennedy's life he merely entered the room after it was over and only had a casual look at Kennedy's head.

He spoke his own opinion and strictly his own opinion he did not speak for the other doctors as you claimed.

It is irrelevant what he saw as he only had a casual glance at Kennedy's head which does not refute or Trump the autopsy findings.

He was simply wrong and that is proven by evidence.

So it stands that you have failed to offer any evidence that challenges the fact that Oswald killed him.

So go ahead and provide some evidence as your first attempt failed.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Some twit above posted "You still have yet to offer any evidence challenging the proven fact that Oswald killed him."
> 
> I posted the testimony of Dr Crenshaw,  which exonerates Oswald.  I'll not bother to post it again ...
> 
> far as I'm concerned the twits of this forum can just stay ignorant.


Nothing in the testimony exonerates Oswald

His gun, his window.....Oswald fled the scene


----------



## JohnPrewett (May 18, 2018)

OK, ya'll think Crenshaw (and all who see JFK was shot from front) are screwed up or liars..
I'm confident ya'll are screwed up or liars.  Guess that about all there is to it. 

jerk says "Oswald fled the scene" .... sheesh ... he "fled" to the snack area to drink a coke .....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 18, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> OK, ya'll think Crenshaw (and all who see JFK was shot from front) are screwed up or liars..
> I'm confident ya'll are screwed up or liars.  Guess that about all there is to it.
> 
> jerk says "Oswald fled the scene" .... sheesh ... he "fled" to the snack area to drink a coke .....



I never said he was a liar I clearly stated he only spoke his personal opinion and it does not challenge the facts or evidence.

He was an emergency room doctor not a pathologist. Such observations are not expert and the autopsy proves him wrong.

Autopsies ARE expert especially in the case of Kennedy where pathologists with long standing expertise and experience proved where the shots came from. This is not unusual at all. First responders and ER staff often do make observations which may lead to a conclusions which are later proven false in autopsies.

Er staff members are not concerned with establishing cause of death or it's circumstances. They are strictly concerned with trying to save the life of a patient. Crenshaw was no expert on performing autopsies or determining cause of death and his opinion is based strictly on casual observation. He was simply wrong and proven so.

Oswald did not simply flee to a snack are he fled the building and the area. He was the ONLY Texas School Book Depository employee to leave the scene and not immediately return. He is the only person in Dallas that day to shoot a police officer while attempting to avoid being apprehended.

There is no one who saw Kennedy being shot from the front and never has been.

If you are referring to the grassy knoll claims only a small number claimed to have HEARD shots fired from that location. In contrast the VAST majority of witnesses heard the shots coming exclusively from Oswald;s perch and ALL of the physical evidence proves their testimony. None supports the handful who heard shots coming from the knoll.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 18, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> OK, ya'll think Crenshaw (and all who see JFK was shot from front) are screwed up or liars..
> I'm confident ya'll are screwed up or liars.  Guess that about all there is to it.
> 
> jerk says "Oswald fled the scene" .... sheesh ... he "fled" to the snack area to drink a coke .....


You are wrong so cite some evidence which you have failed to do so far. Your only attempt has been debunked.


----------



## LaDexter (May 20, 2018)

Evidence....

WHY did LBJ lie to the American people about this....


CIA Analysis of the 1967 Arab-Israeli War  — Central Intelligence Agency



"Helms was awakened at 3:00 in the morning on 5 June by a call from the CIA Operations Center. The Foreign Broadcast Information Service had picked up reports that Israel had launched its attack. (OCI soon *concluded that the Israelis— contrary to their claims—had fired first*.) *President Johnson was gratified *that because of CIA analyses and Helms's tip, he could inform congressional leaders later in the day that* he had been expecting Israel's move*."


----------



## rightwinger (May 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Evidence....
> 
> WHY did LBJ lie to the American people about this....
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with JFK shooting


----------



## rightwinger (May 20, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Evidence....
> 
> WHY did LBJ lie to the American people about this....
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with JFK shooting


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 21, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Evidence....
> 
> WHY did LBJ lie to the American people about this....
> 
> ...


Why is irrelevant.

You have no evidence linking Israel to the JFK assassination.


----------



## rightwinger (May 21, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence....
> ...


Why would he?

It is a ridiculous theory


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 21, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Some twit above posted "You still have yet to offer any evidence challenging the proven fact that Oswald killed him."
> 
> I posted the testimony of Dr Crenshaw,  which exonerates Oswald.  I'll not bother to post it again ...
> 
> far as I'm concerned the twits of this forum can just stay ignorant.



these are paid shills of Isreal you are arguing with,I put them on ignore years ago,they are just here to try and derail any kind of truth discussion on the topic.



Truth about Israel will always be attacked here by Zionist Traitors like you...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 21, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> OK, ya'll think Crenshaw (and all who see JFK was shot from front) are screwed up or liars..
> I'm confident ya'll are screwed up or liars.  Guess that about all there is to it.
> 
> jerk says "Oswald fled the scene" .... sheesh ... he "fled" to the snack area to drink a coke .....



as i said,they are paid shills of either Israel or Langley.a given one of the two.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > Some twit above posted "You still have yet to offer any evidence challenging the proven fact that Oswald killed him."
> ...


He has spoken no truth about Israel and all you can do is sling shit in defeat


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> > OK, ya'll think Crenshaw (and all who see JFK was shot from front) are screwed up or liars..
> ...


And you are a liar.

there are no paid shills.

Paid shill is just what you call people when they are smarter than you which is anyone out of the second grade.


----------



## LaDexter (May 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ,they are paid shills of either Israel




They are actually Mossad posting from Israel....

When Mossad are not actually plotting and executing false flag attacks on Americans, they are here lying about prior ones, shouting down and censoring those noticing too much truth.


Indeed, Judaism is all about just that..;. which is why it was "necessary" to murder 3500 people the night the "looked different" Moses came down the mountain....  and 3500 Midianites immediately noticed IT WAS NOT THE REAL GUY.


----------

